# Gamble's Breeding Project(s) (Pic Heavy)



## Gamble

Hello All.

I am starting this post to keep everyone informed as to my current breeding projects. Please continue reading, to see pictures of my new additions and to share information relating to my own experiences. I will be updating this thread regularly.

Thx for following!

Nick


----------



## Gamble

I currently have 5 Leuc tadpoles in the water. I have another 3 tads that should be hatching within the next few days ... for a total of 8 Leuc tads currently.

I also have a clutch of 9 eggs from my Inferalanis pair that i found a little while ago.
All 9 are fertile. I will update you all as to what makes it to the water.


----------



## Gamble

Found a new clutch today of 5 eggs from my Inferalanis.


----------



## micky1956

I am new to Darts and just starting out. I hope to one day breed a few! Wow you are doing great. . . God Bless!


----------



## Gamble

micky1956 said:


> I am new to Darts and just starting out. I hope to one day breed a few! Wow you are doing great. . . God Bless!


Thx! I appreciate it.
I have a few other pairs that im waiting on production from, and others im waiting for to reach maturity.

Youll get there soon enough. It makes it all worth it when you get that first successful clutch! Its all downhill from there.


----------



## dancingfrog

Great collection, Your not too far from me I'm about 45 mins from Cleveland


----------



## Gamble

dancingfrog said:


> Great collection, Your not too far from me I'm about 45 mins from Cleveland


Thx, i appreciate it. 
Nice ... whereabouts? (Sent you a PM)


----------



## Gamble

2 of the 3 Leuc tadpoles hatched out this morning.

I will also be adding 
Auratus "Mebalo" to my collection.

I have 5 of these coming in tomorrow via Sean Stewart.


----------



## cschub13

Gamble said:


> 2 of the 3 Leuc tadpoles hatched out this morning.
> 
> I will also be adding
> Auratus "Mebalo" to my collection.
> 
> I have 5 of these coming in tomorrow via Sean Stewart.


Nice! Mebalos are gorgeous, I need to get some one of these days!!


----------



## Gamble

cschub13 said:


> Nice! Mebalos are gorgeous, I need to get some one of these days!!


Thx ... ill have some available in about 18 months!


----------



## cschub13

Gamble said:


> Thx ... ill have some available in about 18 months!


I'll keep an eye on your posts then!


----------



## Gamble

The 3rd Leuc tadpole just hatched.

I also just found ANOTHER clutch of 6 eggs from my Alanis.


----------



## randommind

Alright Bro, I let it slide for a while, but enough is enough....we need some pics!!


----------



## Gamble

randommind said:


> Alright Bro, I let it slide for a while, but enough is enough....we need some pics!!


Lol ... what would you like pics of?


----------



## oddlot

Nice Nick,
Glad to see you went with the mebalos.You will really like them.Mine should hopefully start breeding soon.Good luck with them!


Lou


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> Nice Nick,
> Glad to see you went with the mebalos.You will really like them.Mine should hopefully start breeding soon.Good luck with them!
> 
> 
> Lou


Thx Lou. I appreciate it.
Barbara was raving about them on the phone today.


----------



## Gamble

Heres My New Additions! They Arrived This Morning.

D.Auratus "Mebalo"

































The bottom pic kinda looks like a smiley face on its back!

Pretty Cool frogs! A LITTLE skittish, but for the most part, a pretty bold frog.
Their color is almost an aqua blue/green. Cant wait till these grow out and i get them to start breeding.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frograck

Nice mebalo!


----------



## randommind

Gamble said:


> View attachment 31115
> 
> 
> The bottom pic kinda looks like a smiley face on its back!



HAHA....love it!


----------



## Gamble

My Proven Alanis Female (the Male was hiding ... sorry)









My Citonellas (should have these breeding in 6 more months ... the 2 with the biggest dots are the probable females; probable male is the one with the smallest dot )









My Matecho Pair (Some calling/courting but no breeding yet ... female is the one with black dot on her back)









My other frogs/pairs were all hiding. Ill try to get more pics at some point.
(These are for you Random! Ask and you shall receive)



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddlot

Nick they are nice looking.They eat like crazy.good luck with them.

2 of the 4 I got from him last year look like they have angry faces on their backs.

Lou


----------



## Gamble

My Proven Alanis Pair









Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jknight

Nice thread! Keep us posted...


----------



## Gamble

No new news on the breeding front, but its looking like all 9 of my eurovents will be coming this week! 

9 down, 9 more to find the $ for and have built!


----------



## Gamble

Just added a 1.2 group of H. Azureiventris to my collection.


----------



## Gamble

H. Azureiventris Tank

It currently houses a 1.2 group
















Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

My Proven Cobalt Pair/Tank

If you look closely, you can see them both.
The M is on the left, F on the right.











Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

My Crappy Frog Rack & Tadpole/Culture Rack.

This is just temporary until I get my euro tanks and reorganize everything.
My frog room is such a mess right now.



























Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Just got home from work ...

I found a clutch of 4 eggs from the Leucs &
a clutch of 7 eggs from the Alanis.


----------



## jknight

Your Alanis pair are champs!!!


----------



## Gamble

jknight said:


> Your Alanis pair are champs!!!


Tell me about it!

But not if they keep laying on the leaf litter instead of the plants or in the cocohut.
One thing ive noticed is the eggs layed on the leaf litter always go bad.
I had one clutch where one egg was on a piece of leaf litter (in a petri dish) and the others missed and landed in the petri dish ... the solo egg on the LL went bad and the others are developing. Its happened everytime the LL was used.


----------



## Gamble

Just added a 0.0.4 group of D.Tinctorious "Azureus" to my collection.
















Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Unfortunately, the clutch of 6 eggs found on 6/19/12 all went bad.

I accredited this to being laid on leaf litter, as this is the only time i ever have any eggs go bad.

Im going to test this theory more in the future.


----------



## cudda15

Have you had any luck with the E. Anthonyi?


----------



## Gamble

cudda15 said:


> Have you had any luck with the E. Anthonyi?


No, not yet. Still a little young. I for sure have a 3.1 group that im going to put together in a couple weeks or so. I have 3 more unsexed, and once i sex them, i may have them for sale/trade.


----------



## cudda15

Nice...I have 2.0.1 right now and the boys are calling all the time.


----------



## whitethumb

nice thread. beautiful frogs... any pics on your intermedius?


----------



## Gamble

cudda15 said:


> Nice...I have 2.0.1 right now and the boys are calling all the time.


Well if you need a female let me know, i may have one available.
How old are they?
Mine started calling around 3 - 3 1/2 mo.


----------



## Gamble

whitethumb said:


> nice thread. beautiful frogs... any pics on your intermedius?


Thx. Yes i do. Here ya Go!

My Intermedius





























Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whitethumb

thanks.. gorgeous frogs. they're at the top of my list.


----------



## Gamble

whitethumb said:


> thanks.. gorgeous frogs. they're at the top of my list.


I wont have any for atleast 6mo. I sent you a PM of someone who might tho.


----------



## Gamble

5 of the 8 Alanis tads hatched out this morning!


----------



## Gamble

2 more Alanis tads just hatched ... just 1 more to go!


----------



## Gamble

The last Alanis tad hatched today!


----------



## Gamble

Well, its been a busy day today:

I found my Vittatus transporting some tadpoles (looked to be 2 or 3) ... this would be their first clutch.

Then, i opened up my Leucs cocohut for eggs and instead i find a tadpole! (Well technically there were 2 but i assume the healthy tad killed it)

THEN i found 2 Alanis tads hatched out today (the other 2 eggs went bad) ... 

So all in all its been pretty busy on the breeding front.
Im especially excited that my Vittatus started breeding finally!


----------



## Gamble

I found a clutch of 8 eggs today from my Alanis, and theyre courting as we speak so ill probably find another clutch in a day or 2.


----------



## Gamble

I found ANOTHER clutch of 7 eggs in my Alanis tank today.


----------



## jknight

okay this is crazy.. How much do you want for them? lol


----------



## Gamble

jknight said:


> okay this is crazy.. How much do you want for them? lol


LOL ... i know right! 
I think someone slipped them some viagra or something! 
(That or theyre in the "honeymoon" phase of dating)

I see you have Alanis ... i assume yours dont breed this much?


----------



## Gamble

Found another solo tadpole in the Leuc tank today when i checked the petri dish.

As for the Vittatus tadpoles; theyre MIA. I put a few different deposition sites into the tank, 2 days later none of the frogs are transporting tadpoles any longer and there was 0 tadpoles in the deposition sites, so you tell me what happened bc i have no clue!


----------



## jknight

Gamble said:


> LOL ... i know right!
> I think someone slipped them some viagra or something!
> (That or theyre in the "honeymoon" phase of dating)
> 
> I see you have Alanis ... i assume yours dont breed this much?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 Alanis Froglets so it will be awhile lol


----------



## Gamble

jknight said:


> Gamble said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL ... i know right!
> I think someone slipped them some viagra or something!
> (That or theyre in the "honeymoon" phase of dating)
> 
> I see you have Alanis ... i assume yours dont breed this much?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 6 Alanis Froglets so it will be awhile lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Lol. Sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gamble

My Imitator "Standards/Nominants" finally started breeding.
Ive found a single egg in a film canister.


----------



## Gamble

Found another tadpole in the Leuc petri dish today.


----------



## Gamble

Busy day today!

Found another egg in my Imitator tank, found a clutch of 4 eggs in my Leuc tank and TWO clutches of 6 eggs in my Alanis tank.


----------



## Gamble

2 Leuc & 2 Alanis tads hatched out today!


----------



## jacobi

Congratulations


----------



## repking26

This is awesome!! Cool rack system and man do you have a collection of distilled water bottles!! You could definitely save money if you went to a RO system at the house, just something to keep in mind!


----------



## Gamble

Another Alanis tad hatched out today.


----------



## Gamble

jacobi said:


> Congratulations


Thanks! Im starting to get slammed!
But i guess thats a good problem to have.

Im screwed once all of my frogs start breeding.


----------



## Gamble

repking26 said:


> This is awesome!! Cool rack system and man do you have a collection of distilled water bottles!! You could definitely save money if you went to a RO system at the house, just something to keep in mind!


Thanks! I bought another rack today just for my tadpoles/eggs.

Ive been organizing a little bit today, trying to get it a little more straightened up in preparation of the arrival of my protean tanks (still havent gotten them, they should be here in 2 weeks).

Im probably gonna get my kids bookshelf out of there, pull all their toys out of the closet and use that as my "supplies" area, im gonna buy another rack and then move all of my FF cultures into the laundry room (so they dont continue to stink up my house incase i have some lady friend visitors!) ... 

When im DONE-Done, my plan is to have a seperate supply area, a seperate FF area, 2 racks of 9 protean tanks ea, 1 or 2 racks for froglets and extra adults, 1 or 2 racks for tadpoles (if needed), and a seperate QT area ... but this probably a yr or 2 out b4 i get to that point of having all my protean tanks and being 100% finished.

I know i should get an R/O system, but in all honesty its last on my list of things lol. Im ok paying 88¢ a gal for distilled right now.

Thanks for looking! I appreciate everyones well wishes.


----------



## Gamble

Heres some newer pics of my area before i start moving everything and building new tanks.

Enjoy!





































Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian317

That is impressive Nick!! very cool


----------



## tnwalkers

looks awesome!


----------



## Gamble

Found 2 clutches of 6 eggs in the Alanis tank today ... and had 4 Alanis tads hatch out today!


----------



## rgwheels

Brilliant set up! I would totally have a room like that if my wife wouldn't kill me for it! hahaha!


----------



## Gamble

@RG ... thx! It took me awhile to convince her to let me do it.

UPDATE:
Found a Leuc tad in the petri dish today.
2 more Alanis tads hatched out today.

Also had 2 clutches of Alanis eggs go bad.


----------



## rgwheels

Gamble said:


> @RG ... thx! It took me awhile to convince her to let me do it.


LOL, okay, you'll tell me your secret for getting my wife to let me go all in!!!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Flowers...Jewelry....lots of sucking up....


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Flowers...Jewelry....lots of sucking up....


That sounds pretty accurate Jon!


----------



## mydumname

rgwheels said:


> LOL, okay, you'll tell me your secret for getting my wife to let me go all in!!!


Don't ask just do it and apologize for it later.


----------



## Gamble

Good News ... 

My Matechos finally started breeding!
I found a clutch of 5 eggs in their tank.

I also found a clutch of 5 eggs in the Alanis tank and about 5 single eggs in the Nominant Imitator tank.


----------



## rgwheels

Hahaha! So a frog room's expenses include:
1. The frog supplies
2. Solid marriage counseling bills
That sound about right? 



mydumname said:


> Don't ask just do it and apologize for it later.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Retainer fee for the divorce lawyer??


----------



## Gamble

rgwheels said:


> Hahaha! So a frog room's expenses include:
> 1. The frog supplies
> 2. Solid marriage counseling bills
> That sound about right?


Dont forget a comfortable couch ... bc u may be sleeping there often!


----------



## jacobi

Gamble said:


> Dont forget a comfortable couch ... bc u may be sleeping there often!


A couch takes up room where you could have vivariums. Get a hammock


----------



## Gamble

Another Nominant Imitator hatched out today!


----------



## MrMMB

That's so exciting. A tad jealous, but really happy to hear about your great successes


----------



## Gamble

MrMMB said:


> That's so exciting. A tad jealous, but really happy to hear about your great successes


Thanks i appreciate it.
Its a great feeling to have these successes, but i wont lie. Sometimes it can be overwhelming trying to find the time to take care of my collection, work full time, and being a parent to my kids.

Sometimes, i wonder how people who have a larger collection than i do and work, find the time. Not to mention the relationship issues that arise due to the amount of time and dedication it takes to be successful, and the strain it can potentially put on a relationship/marriage.

And last but not least ... the financial strain. It seems like im always have to buy SOMETHING. Whether it be supplies, frogs, tanks, cultures ... etc ... 

So appreciation is nice to hear from people. It makes it all a little easier to deal with ;-)


----------



## rgwheels

Gamble said:


> Thanks i appreciate it.
> Its a great feeling to have these successes, but i wont lie. Sometimes it can be overwhelming trying to find the time to take care of my collection, work full time, and being a parent to my kids.
> 
> Sometimes, i wonder how people who have a larger collection than i do and work, find the time. Not to mention the relationship issues that arise due to the amount of time and dedication it takes to be successful, and the strain it can potentially put on a relationship/marriage.
> 
> And last but not least ... the financial strain. It seems like im always have to buy SOMETHING. Whether it be supplies, frogs, tanks, cultures ... etc ...
> 
> So appreciation is nice to hear from people. It makes it all a little easier to deal with ;-)


Couldn't have said that better! I'm trying to get my kids involved so we spend time doing this. Plus it teaches the biology and ecology.


----------



## mydumname

And free labor.


----------



## Gamble

Found a clutch of 7 eggs in the Alanis tank and a clutch of 7 eggs in the Matecho tank today.


----------



## Gamble

I had 2 Alanis tads and 1 Nomin. Imitator tad hatch out today.


----------



## Gamble

A productive day today!

I had 2 Alanis tads hatch out, 1 nomin. Imitator tad hatch out, i found 3 Leuc tads in the petri dish and found a clutch of 3 eggs in the Alanis tank.


----------



## tnwalkers

hey nick congrats on all your success! are you breeding in groups or pairs?


----------



## Gamble

tnwalkers said:


> hey nick congrats on all your success! are you breeding in groups or pairs?


Thx! I appreciate it.

Right now, all of my breeders are in pairs except for my Vittatus. 
I have quite a few others that are in groups, some are adults but most are still growing and havent fully reached maturity yet.


----------



## Gamble

Pairs:

Leucomelas
Cobalt
Alanis
Matecho
Nomin. Imitator

Future Pairs (once sexed and split up):

Intermedius
Mebalo
Citronella
Azureus

Groups:

Vittatus (2.1)
Azureiventris (1.2 ... may have some extra males coming)
Santa Isabel (3.1 ... may add another female; i have 3 extras)

Future Groups: 

Panguana Orange Sirensis 

Im also on a waiting list for quite a few harder to find frogs that will be coming in the future when they become available.


----------



## Gamble

I had 1 Leuc tad hatch out today ...
Also found a clutch of 5 eggs in the Matecho tank and one egg in the Cobalt tank.


----------



## MrMMB

Gah I can't imagine being in your shoes! A new surprise comes with every day it seems. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

What no pics of all these tadpoles? How many have you had morph so far? No pics?


----------



## Gamble

MrMMB said:


> Gah I can't imagine being in your shoes! A new surprise comes with every day it seems. Keep up the good work!


I have "off" days, but not very often! Lol


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> What no pics of all these tadpoles? How many have you had morph so far? No pics?


I havent had any morph yet. My first leucs should be morphing out towards the end of this month! 

Ill take pics right now Jon just for you!


----------



## Gamble

Ok ... so heres the count currently ...

I have 20 Leuc tadpoles, 18 Alanis tadpoles (i had 8 more but traded them for some Azureus), and 4 Nomin. Imitator tads.

4 nomin imitator eggs (in tank), 3 Leuc eggs (i mainly find their tads deposited anymore, so i rarely have to pull clutches from them), 12 Alanis eggs, 12 Matecho eggs, and 1 Cobalt egg.

I also found my Vittatus transporting tads but they were never deposited in the deposition sites i left them and then the tads went MIA, so who knows what happened with them.

I witnessed all of my current breeders courting today, so ill probably be pulling more eggs in a day or 2.

Leuc Tads:














Alanis Tads:








Nomin. Imitator Tads:








Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Had another Leuc tad hatch out today.


----------



## Gamble

ANOTHER Leuc tad hatched out today.


----------



## Gamble

Found a clutch of 3 eggs in Leuc tank.

OBSERVATION(s):
I noticed today that my Mebalo Auratus are getting their blue coloration on their feet/legs finally.
Ill try to get a picture, but it probably wont be likely considering i do not have a camera other than my phone ... and we all know phone pics arent the greatest.

Also, my Leuc tads that are due to hatch out at the end of this month are developing some very nice coloration. Again, i will attempt pics but i doubt they will be viable.


----------



## Gamble

Found a nomin. Imitator deposited today ...



Also, my E.A. SIs started breeding (the males are only 7mo old/ female is 1yr) ... i found 2 clutches of 20+ eggs PLUS one of the males is transporting 10-15 tads right now. Ill probably be adding my other 3 females in hopes of population control (egg eating). These are the SIs i got from Greg Gontowski (Mydumname) ... he threatened me bodily harm if i didnt tell you guys!


----------



## mydumname

Woah woah woah


----------



## mydumname

Congrats, glad they are breeding for you. Since the shoutout is there, I got plenty more if anyone else wants some, haha


----------



## Gamble

mydumname said:


> Congrats, glad they are breeding for you. Since the shoutout is there, I got plenty more if anyone else wants some, haha


And so will i if they morph as fast as youre telling me they will.


----------



## Gamble

Had another Alanis tad hatch out today.


----------



## Gamble

My first Leuc tad morphed out today!


----------



## Gamble

2nd Leuc tad morphed out today!


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
(1) 10 Matecho Eggs
(3) 20 Santa Isabel Eggs

Hatched:
4 Alanis Tads
1 Leuc Tad


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
(2) 20 Santa Isabel

New Tadpoles:
None

New Froglets:
2 Leuc Froglets


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
2 Green Imitator Eggs

New Tadpoles:
1 Alanis Tad

New Froglets:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
None

New Tadpoles:
None

New Froglets:
1 Leuc froglet


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
(2) 14 Alanis Eggs

New Tadpoles:
1 Alanis Tad

New Froglets:
None


----------



## kitcolebay

Congrads! You're a busy man! I'm a little jealous of all these new additions to your collection! I'd imagine next spring/summer will be the earliest I start seeing clutches from my Leucs. Other than that, I'm still in the hoping, dreaming, and planning stage of adding more frogs to my collection! Excited and on a budget...bummer! Lol.


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Congrads! You're a busy man! I'm a little jealous of all these new additions to your collection! I'd imagine next spring/summer will be the earliest I start seeing clutches from my Leucs. Other than that, I'm still in the hoping, dreaming, and planning stage of adding more frogs to my collection! Excited and on a budget...bummer! Lol.


In all honesty, take it from me. More is not always better. 

Take your time with the Leucs you have. Get them breeding, raise some tads, morph out some froglets. THEN, add to your collection. Slow and steady is the best way, and ive had to learn it the hard way. Sometimes im overwhelmed and it can get to be a bit much ... THEN it becomes work/job and isnt as enjoyable sometimes. 

Learn from my mistakes and Take Your Time! Youll be much happier in the long run.


----------



## kitcolebay

I do plan on taking my time. Granted, finances and the number of times my wife shakes her head back and forth at me play a major factor in that! Lmao!

Like I said, I just have the one viv for now with the Leucs. I'm looking forward to the learning process of raising their tads when the day comes.

I'm really looking forward to my next viv that I've had planned for quite some time now. It will be the twin towers/entertainment center for my daughters room. I hope to get that started towards the end of the year(when my garage becomes available again and hopefully finances allow). Along with that will be a new flat screen TV for my girls at Christmas. Then, hopefully after the first of the year we will get the frogs for it. Thinking vents and/or variabilis. Two towers/vivs, two different frogs.

Right now I have been trying to set up a few 10's for plant cuttings and future grow out tanks. If the right opportunities come along, then I wouldn't mind adding a variety or two to them, but spending money on my frog wishlist will have to wait for quite some time. First priority is bills and my wife's peace of mind. Next will be building my daughters viv and stocking it. Lastly, everything else(my froggy wishlist). Lol.

Thanks for the advice! I haven't got in too deep yet, but I can somewhat relate to what your saying. Maintaining several saltwater tanks plus building my first viv leads to a little work. I can't imagine the amount of maintenance you got going on to keep everything well taken care of! Keep up the good work and try to take the time to enjoy the fruits of your labor!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## kitcolebay

Driving, thinking, and it occurred to me...

You work at the candy store and I'm the kid at the candy store.


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
(1) 8 Matecho Eggs
(1) 4 Leuc Eggs
(1) 6 Alanis Eggs

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator Tad
1 Alanis Tad

New Morphs: 
None


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
None

New Tadpoles:
2 Alanis Tads
1 Green Imitator Tad

New Froglets:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
None

New Tadpoles:
3 Santa Isabel Tads 

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Clutches:
(2) 15 Alanis Eggs
Santa Isabel Eggs (i give up even trying to count with these guys... theres atleast 6-7 clutches in their tank right now... probably more)

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator Tad

New Morphs:
None
(More Leucs, Green Imis, and Alanis are due soon)


----------



## kitcolebay

Sorry...still can't help but to be green with envy! 

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

Some pics of my frogs that my buddy took with his iphone. Just figured id share!

Mebalo Auratus















Matecho (M)








Santa Isabel (M)
(Guarding a clutch of eggs)








Alanis (F)








Cobalt (F)








Intermedius (M)








Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

*NOTE*
I will no longer be listing new egg clutches unless it is from a new breeder. It has become too tedious keeping track of the clutches. I will only be listing new tads as they hatch and new morphs.

New Tadpoles:
5 Santa Isabels
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Gamble said:


> New Clutches:
> (2) 15 Alanis Eggs
> Santa Isabel Eggs (i give up even trying to count with these guys... theres atleast 6-7 clutches in their tank right now... probably more)
> 
> New Tadpoles:
> 1 Green Imitator Tad
> 
> New Morphs:
> None
> (More Leucs, Green Imis, and Alanis are due soon)


Dude I've been trying to figure out what the number inside the parentheses is. What is it? Does that mean 2 clutches of 15 eggs?


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Dude I've been trying to figure out what the number inside the parentheses is. What is it? Does that mean 2 clutches of 15 eggs?


Hey Jon, 

Its (2) clutches:15 eggs in total.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Thanks Nick, I thought about it for like a week and I was no where close to figuring it out.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
4 Santa Isabel Tads

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

My new 125g tank that im setting up for my A.Pepperi "Orange" that im getting from UE next month.

The rack is 72" long and holds 2000lbs per shelf. (Industrial strength).









Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator 
6 Santa Isabels

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

I see you're breeding gallon jugs too.


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I see you're breeding gallon jugs too.


Lol... yea. 
The frog area was a mess from moving the tank in. Im slowly running out of room! 
I may sell of some of my tinc pairs to make room for some newer additions.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator Tad
2 Leuc Tads

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
None

New Morphs:
1 Leuc Froglet


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Alanis Tad
8 Santa Isabel Tads

New Morphs:
2 Leuc froglets


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Alanis tad
1 Leuc tad
8 Santa Isabel tads

New Morphs:
1 Leuc froglet


----------



## kitcolebay

...and they just keep coming! You're a busy man with some _*busy*_ frogs!

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> ...and they just keep coming! You're a busy man with some _*busy*_ frogs!
> 
> -Chris


Yea, tell me about it. My isabels dont come with an off switch. 
But ive put the others on a break right now, and slowed down their breeding for a little bit, so theyre not producing nearly as much as they were before.

Now everything from june/july is morphing out, so im gonna have some hungry froglets to feed!


----------



## kitcolebay

Curious, when you put them on break(and other breeders do), is that for your sanity or for the health of the frogs? Both, I imagine!

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Curious, when you put them on break(and other breeders do), is that for your sanity or for the health of the frogs? Both, I imagine!
> 
> -Chris


For me, its both.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator
6 Santa Isabels

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

Just got a message from someone that i traded some Alanis tads to, stating that they have successfully morphed out some froglets.
Therefore, my Alanis are being upgraded to a "Proven" pair


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Alanis tad
15 Santa Isabel tads

New Morphs:
1 Leuc froglet


----------



## Gamble

I no longer have the Matecho or Azureiventris. I traded them to a friend for a group of Veradero.


----------



## Gamble

I no longer have my Vittatus, Sirensis, Citronella, Alanis, Cobalts, Azureus, or Santa Isabels.
I have tadpoles of some, so once they morph out, i will add them back to the list.

I have added a 0.0.4 group of R.Imitator "Veradero" 
And a group of 0.0.4 R.Benedicta "Shucushuyacu" 
to my collection.


----------



## Gamble

Here are my 4 newest additions:

A.Pepperi "Orange"




































They are only 6mo old. They will reach full color around 1 year, and sexual maturity around 2yrs old.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay

Love it! Let me know when they start breeding! Lol.

I just saw these a couple days ago in this thread... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...oom-frog-flat-ewas-gregadcs-photo-thread.html
Here is his pic...









It prompted me to make out my wish list on http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/82913-show-me-wishlists.html
It is as follows... 
-Ameerega pepperi "Orangehead"
-Ameerega pepperi "Abiseo"
-Ranitomeya ventrimaculata “Blackwater”
-Ranitomeya ventrimaculata “Iquitos Red/Orange”
-Ranitomeya benedicta
-Ranitomeya summersi
-Ranitomeya variabilis “Southern”
-Phyllobates terribilis "Orange"
-Dendrobates tinctorius “Azureus”
-Dendrobates tinctorius "Bakhuis"
-Dendrobtes auratus "Blue"
-Dendrobates leucomelas "Fine spot"


----------



## geoffsfrogs

Hey Nick. Congrats on the nice Pepperi! I see you gave in grabbing a group for UE since I talked to you last.  My 4 will be arriving tomorrow morning. Once they get bigger and sexed, let me know if you're short on females or males, maybe we can help each other out.


----------



## Gamble

geoffsfrogs said:


> Hey Nick. Congrats on the nice Pepperi! I see you gave in grabbing a group for UE since I talked to you last.  My 4 will be arriving tomorrow morning. Once they get bigger and sexed, let me know if you're short on females or males, maybe we can help each other out.


SO... youre the one who only left me with 4 to buy!??! 
Im ordering more again once theyre available. Im prob gonna put 8 of them in my 125g.

Yea sounds good. Keep me posted on yours. We will be waiting awhile tho for them to mature. Do you know if only the dominant male calls or do all of the males call?
I couldve swore i read only the dominant one calls.

Im hoping since my tank is pretty big, that i have 2 males calling.


----------



## Gamble

Some Veradero shots:






















Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Benedicta:






























Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian317

Awesome frogs. I love those Veradero. A pair is next on my "to-get" list. 

The Benedicta are not even on my list, as they hurt my wallet just looking at them  haha. They are amazing looking frogs though!


----------



## Gamble

Brian317 said:


> Awesome frogs. I love those Veradero. A pair is next on my "to-get" list.
> 
> The Benedicta are not even on my list, as they hurt my wallet just looking at them  haha. They are amazing looking frogs though!


Contact Greg (MyDumName) or Mike Novy (Kermit2) for the Veradero. Im sure they will give you a good price. (Better than most) ... and theyre both good guys.

As far as the Benes, i know how you feel. My wallet is still crying, but an opportunity presented itself that was too good to pass up.


----------



## heckler

Gamble said:


> Contact Greg (MyDumName) or Mike Novy (Kermit2) for the Veradero. Im sure they will give you a good price. (Better than most) ... and theyre both good guys.
> 
> As far as the Benes, i know how you feel. My wallet is still crying, but an opportunity presented itself that was too good to pass up.


Talk about good opportunities. I snagged 2 benedicta tads for $180. One is days from taking its first breath of air


----------



## Gamble

heckler said:


> Talk about good opportunities. I snagged 2 benedicta tads for $180. One is days from taking its first breath of air


Congrats!

You got a good price, but I wont tell you what i paid per froglet then. It might anger you considering what you paid to get the tadpoles


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Gamble said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You got a good price, but I wont tell you what i paid per froglet then. It might anger you considering what you paid to get the tadpoles


Yeah but you just spent the money you saved in silicone


----------



## kitcolebay

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Yeah but you just spent the money you saved in silicone


Ouch! Lol!


----------



## heckler

Gamble said:


> Congrats!
> 
> You got a good price, but I wont tell you what i paid per froglet then. It might anger you considering what you paid to get the tadpoles


I justified the price by comparing it to 1 adult and I think I came out on top. There's easily some better deals that pop up here and there, but this one was too good to pass up. Plus I get to watch them develop


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Yeah but you just spent the money you saved in silicone


LOL ... ouch. 
Youre just full of jokes the past couple of days Jon!


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Ouch! Lol!


Ouch is right.
Especially if i told you how much i paid for all the silicone that i pretty much wasted building my 125g!


----------



## Gamble

heckler said:


> I justified the price by comparing it to 1 adult and I think I came out on top. There's easily some better deals that pop up here and there, but this one was too good to pass up. Plus I get to watch them develop


You def came out on top ... u have a point.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
25 Santa Isabel tads
4 Alanis tads
1 Leuc tad
2 Green Imitator tads

New Morphs:
2 Green Imitator froglets


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitator tads

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator froglet


----------



## Gamble

To my surprise, 
I have some Veradero that i just got. Theyre only 2 1/2mo old, and i have heard them calling already! 
I didnt think they would start calling so soon. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
None

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles: 
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
1 Santa Isabel

* 5 weeks. Thats all it took for my SIs to start morphing. Thats crazy.
They started calling at 2 1/2 - 3mo, breeding at 6 months, and morphing out at 5 weeks.
These guys must have some really good genes. I swear. *


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Leuc tadpole

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator tadpole
1 Leuc tadpole

New Morphs:
None


----------



## stefano72

congratulations on the birth of neo metamorphosis wanted to ask if you have had a death or if all alive and well


----------



## Gamble

stefano72 said:


> congratulations on the birth of neo metamorphosis wanted to ask if you have had a death or if all alive and well


I have the occasional tad death (it doesnt happen often ... out of about 200 hundred tads, ive lost less than 10 after hatching), and in terms of metamorph death, no, i have not had any die. (Knock on wood).

So far ive morphed out 10 Leucs, 4 green imis (one more otw), and 1 santa isabel (TONS more coming) myself, and someone who obtained 8 Alanis tads from me a couple weeks from morphing has morphed out all 8 successfully ... all are healthy and doing great. 

Are you having problems keeping yours alive?


----------



## stefano72

thanks for response, with no tinctorius ENTRY of 40 between tadpoles and neo metamorphosis I lost only a dozen specimens, 3 new metamorphosis and 7/8 tadpoles are alanis to give me problems, perhaps because parents are young, about 16 hours giirni live only 2 and no metamorphosis, now collected another 11 eggs alanis and see how it goes
as you feed your tadpoles? and how do you keep it?


----------



## Gamble

What is your supplement routine with the parents? What kind of supplements are you using? How old are the parents? When did they first start laying eggs? 

If they are just starting to breed, you are going to have bad eggs for awhile. 
If you are not using it yet, start giving your breeders Vitamin A once a month (in addition to other supplements you should already be using).

I feed my tadpoles a mixture of high quality flake food that i buy off the internet & cyclopeeze. I grind it up into a powder and then i sprinkle it on top of the tad water.

I change my tadpole water everyday to every other day (depending on my schedule), and i feed them the same. 

Temps in my frog area are a bit cooler as i keep them in the sublevel of my home, so it is usually between 71°F - 73°F. 

When they sprout their front arms, i put a lid on their cup and only leave about 1/8" of water in the bottom until they fully absorb their tail.

Upon that, i keep my thumbnails in tad cups with sphagnum individually and feed them springtails for the first week or 2, and my other froglets are kept in a 190oz container in groups of 6 or less and fed melongaster immediately.

All of my froglets morph out fat & healthy with great coloration.

Depending on your answer, i think your problem maybe your supplementation routine with your parent frogs.


----------



## stefano72

parents brought home in March, should have had a year more or less, since I have, I feed them with drosophile of various kinds, including woodlice tricorina and Collembola (fosomia candida) and bean weevils, as supplements I have a series I do not know if you are in use and you list them:
3 are the repashy, one is the super lives, another is the Supercal lod, and another vitamin is a plus.
Then use nekton msa containing d3, calcium etc etc.
Finally, use korvimin ZVT
dusting the drosophile almost every day, I think at this point it's just a matter of time, once you have become accustomed to the new power should give best eggs I hope.
I feed them to the tadpoles bloodworms frozen, flake food for fish and pads made ​​from spirulina always fish.
think it's because the parents are young?
excuse my bad english, I'm doing a course to learn to speak English well and in a few months I will be able to express myself better


----------



## Gamble

stefano72 said:


> parents brought home in March, should have had a year more or less, since I have, I feed them with drosophile of various kinds, including woodlice tricorina and Collembola (fosomia candida) and bean weevils, as supplements I have a series I do not know if you are in use and you list them:
> 3 are the repashy, one is the super lives, another is the Supercal lod, and another vitamin is a plus.
> Then use nekton msa containing d3, calcium etc etc.
> Finally, use korvimin ZVT
> dusting the drosophile almost every day, I think at this point it's just a matter of time, once you have become accustomed to the new power should give best eggs I hope.
> I feed them to the tadpoles bloodworms frozen, flake food for fish and pads made ​​from spirulina always fish.
> think it's because the parents are young?
> excuse my bad english, I'm doing a course to learn to speak English well and in a few months I will be able to express myself better


I rotate between Rep-Cal, Herptivite, Repashy Calcium +, Repashy (Vitamin A, & Repashy Superpig once a month)

It might be their age. Give it 6 more months and if youre still having problems, post a thread on DB asking for help.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator
2 Santa Isabels


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Leucomelas

New Morphs:
1 Santa Isabel


----------



## Gamble

Here are my new Protean Euroviv Tanks. They measure 17.5" x 24" x 18" (Around 32g) ea. I plan on getting some A.Zaparo (hopefully) to put in one, My Benedicta in another, im considering on putting my Mebalo in one & still thinking about the 4th one. 

Obviously the 125g underneath is for my Pepperi.
















(BTW, the tanks arent uneven. Its the styrofoam theyre sitting on. I plan on buying some wood to put under them so they sit evenly).

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay

Congrads! Looks great!

(btw, nice avatar edit)

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Congrads! Looks great!
> 
> (btw, nice avatar edit)
> 
> -Chris


Lol thx.
Cant go wrong with Wu-Tang AND Boobs!


----------



## mydumname

Thought the boobs were for the car forums.


----------



## Gamble

mydumname said:


> Thought the boobs were for the car forums.


Not when theyre wearing a WuTang tshirt! They can make an appearance whenever they want then.
If a hot chick with nice headlights wants to wear a Wutang shirt and show them off to the world (or in this case DB), who am i to deny her that right?!


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

Gamble said:


> Lol thx.
> Cant go wrong with Wu-Tang AND Boobs!


You're half right.


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> You're half right.


What, u dont like nice boobs Jon?


----------



## mydumname

Oh man see how he played that one jon. Twisted it on you.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford

LMAO!!!! Good one Nick!! Ya got me!!!


----------



## Gamble

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> LMAO!!!! Good one Nick!! Ya got me!!!


Its about time! Especially after all the zingers youve thrown at me!


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
3 Santa Isabels


----------



## Gamble

My male Green Imitator transporting a tad








Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kitcolebay

Gamble said:


> My male Green Imitator transporting a tad
> View attachment 33866
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Cool pic. I worry though...will he be ok transporting him all the way to Indiana?!? 

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Cool pic. I worry though...will he be ok transporting him all the way to Indiana?!?
> 
> -Chris


He actually has 5 children looking for a new home. Would you like to adopt them?


----------



## kitcolebay

Lol. I'd love too! I can't wait to set up a viv with Ranitomeya's. Those will be going into my twin vert build w/cork trees. Someday. 
You warned me to take it slow, but thumbnails in my verts are the only thing I have planned beyond my 150 and "frog closet". "Frog closet" is for my tincs and auratus. I love the idea of verts, cork trees, LOTS of broms, and a group of thumbs in each vert!

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Lol. I'd love too! I can't wait to set up a viv with Ranitomeya's. Those will be going into my twin vert build w/cork trees. Someday.
> You warned me to take it slow, but thumbnails in my verts are the only thing I have planned beyond my 150 and "frog closet". "Frog closet" is for my tincs and auratus. I love the idea of verts, cork trees, LOTS of broms, and a group of thumbs in each vert!
> 
> -Chris


Well let me know when ur ready! 
I also have 8 SIs that just came out of the water ill sell u cheap.
Get @ me!

Youre only 5 hrs away btw. 
So u could always come get em to save on shipping and check out my setup.


----------



## kitcolebay

Thanks Nick! I very well may take you up on that someday!


----------



## milkman

Just read entire thread congratulations on all your success. I have had SI's on my want list for some time now but after hearing how prolific yours have been makes me a little nervous. I thought my leucs were busy frogs.


----------



## Gamble

milkman said:


> Just read entire thread congratulations on all your success. I have had SI's on my want list for some time now but after hearing how prolific yours have been makes me a little nervous. I thought my leucs were busy frogs.


Yea, i dont know if mine are worse than the norm, but mine bred worse than rabbits.
But even if they breed, it doesnt mean u have to raise the tads or pull clutches.

BTW... youre about 3hrs or less from me, so i extend to u the same invitation i gave to Chris.


----------



## milkman

Im sure I'll be sending you a message once I get some space freed up from all my leuc and arutus froglets.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
None

New Morphs:
2 Santa Isabels


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
3 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
2 Green Imitators
7 Santa Isabels


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Leucomelas

New Morphs:
3 Santa Isabels


----------



## kitcolebay

Did the frogs take a couple week break or you?

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Did the frogs take a couple week break or you?
> 
> -Chris


Lol... 
Its a combination of a few things. 

I got rid of alot of my breeders bc i didnt have time to keep up with them & my own family.

I slowed my Leucs down a little & then they slowed down themselves to the point that im maybe getting a clutch or 2 per month.

My green imis are still steadily giving me a couple tads a week, but they will hopefully slow down once i get them into their new tank once i finish it.

All my other frogs are still too young or i havent tried to breed them.

AND i simply just forgot to post for a couple weeks.

But i must say, i wont complain if they all give me a break for a little bit


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Leucomelas 
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
1 Santa Isabel


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
1 Leucomelas
4 Santa Isabel


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator
1 Santa Isabel


----------



## Azsunspot161

I have had a few clutches, but the eggs have not developed out yet...
Do you have any suggestions for egg storage or egg-raising?
I am having troubles.


----------



## Gamble

Azsunspot161 said:


> I have had a few clutches, but the eggs have not developed out yet...
> Do you have any suggestions for egg storage or egg-raising?
> I am having troubles.


In regards to which species? Ill PM u.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imi
2 Leucs

New Morphs:
None


----------



## reptiles12

holy crap man your lucky! i have 5 pairs that i purchased 3 at one time and two at another and i cant get any to breed! ive researched for months and have seasoned on and off with drastic change and i cant get it! though im happy to see all of your success


----------



## Gamble

reptiles12 said:


> holy crap man your lucky! i have 5 pairs that i purchased 3 at one time and two at another and i cant get any to breed! ive researched for months and have seasoned on and off with drastic change and i cant get it! though im happy to see all of your success



How long have you had them & what are their ages?
Just PM me if you want.


----------



## Gamble

Here's a 10g vert I just finished using a GS background. I'm probably going to put my pair of green imis in here.





































Sent from my Galaxy Note II


----------



## kitcolebay

Looks good Nick! I'm looking forward to doing verts someday. They always seem to look so much better and much easier to work with.

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Looks good Nick! I'm looking forward to doing verts someday. They always seem to look so much better and much easier to work with.
> 
> -Chris


Thanks Chris!
This was the first vert ive built myself & the 1st time using GS. It was actually kind of fun & not hard at all. Im actually looking forward to building another one for my Veradero next.
Now I know what people meant when they said building tanks is half the fun!
(I didnt have much fun building my 125g. Too many disasters happened. Lol)


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles: 
None

New Morphs:
1 Santa Isabel


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator
1 Alanis
1 Leuc
1 Santa Isabel


----------



## Gamble

Got this pair of beauties coming on Thursday!







Escudo

Ill take more pics once they come in.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurel

Beautiful frogs bro....put me down on your future list.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble

Azurel said:


> Beautiful frogs bro....put me down on your future list.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Let me get them breeding first, then we can worry about a waiting list ;-)
Just keep your eyes on this thread, but in a perfect situation ill keep in mind what u said.


----------



## Azurel

Gamble said:


> Let me get them breeding first, then we can worry about a waiting list ;-)
> Just keep your eyes on this thread, but in a perfect situation ill keep in mind what u said.


LoL...I know I was being a smart a...

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble

Got my Escudo pair in today from Marcus (SNDF). These guys are alot smaller than I imagined theyd be or what they appear in pics. My pair have alot of red to them.

Theyre hiding right now, but ill snap some more pics when im able.
















Their temp tank






























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## milkman

Beautiful frogs Nick I'm looking forward to some more pictures after they have had some time to settle in.


----------



## Spaff

Nick, how would you say these guys compare to your imis size wise?


----------



## Gamble

milkman said:


> Beautiful frogs Nick I'm looking forward to some more pictures after they have had some time to settle in.


Dont worry, there will definitely be more!


----------



## Gamble

Spaff said:


> Nick, how would you say these guys compare to your imis size wise?


My Imis are definitely bigger. Put it like this, my Imis are about the size of a nickel. The Escudo are the size of the penny ... full grown mind you.


----------



## Spaff

Thanks, I'd always heard they were small, but I didn't realize they were that tiny! Like little obligate retics. I can't imagine how small new morphouts are. 

Good luck with these! Hope you have success!


----------



## Gamble

Just wanted to share this. This a pic of an Imi froglet that I gave to Mike Rizzo that he sent me. Notice the orange pigment in the skin. (NO THIS IS NOT PHOTO SHOPPED).








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Here's a few pictures I took this morning of my Escudo. 























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## therizman2

Where are pics of eggs and tads from them?


----------



## Gamble

therizman2 said:


> Where are pics of eggs and tads from them?


I know ive gotten almost every frog of age ive owned to breed, but jeez ... give me some time!


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
2 Leucs
2 Alanis


----------



## RepAddict

Gamble said:


> Heres My New Additions! They Arrived This Morning.
> 
> D.Auratus "Mebalo"
> 
> View attachment 31111
> View attachment 31112
> View attachment 31113
> View attachment 31114
> View attachment 31115
> 
> 
> The bottom pic kinda looks like a smiley face on its back!
> 
> Pretty Cool frogs! A LITTLE skittish, but for the most part, a pretty bold frog.
> Their color is almost an aqua blue/green. Cant wait till these grow out and i get them to start breeding.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


 Itsa smily face right side up and upside down, wicked lil guy!


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
2 Alanis
1 Leuc


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
None

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator
1 Alanis


----------



## kitcolebay

...and they just keep on coming! Congrads Nick!  

I'm still patiently waiting for my first bad egg clutch sometime next year...then the good ones! Looking forward to being a proud papa and raising some more lil' ones. I've enjoyed getting some of my frogs as tads and watching them develop. My Bakhuis and powder blues are froglets now. My SI's are getting their back legs going. Pretty cool! (Speaking of, I gotta say thanks again to everyone that has helped/supported me so far!)

One of these days I'll have to make it one state over and see you and some of your fellow Ohio froggers!

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> ...and they just keep on coming! Congrads Nick!
> 
> I'm still patiently waiting for my first bad egg clutch sometime next year...then the good ones! Looking forward to being a proud papa and raising some more lil' ones. I've enjoyed getting some of my frogs as tads and watching them develop. My Bakhuis and powder blues are froglets now. My SI's are getting their back legs going. Pretty cool! (Speaking of, I gotta say thanks again to everyone that has helped/supported me so far!)
> 
> One of these days I'll have to make it one state over and see you and some of your fellow Ohio froggers!
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Congrats. Youll get them going soon enough!
Hopefully I get my display tanks finished by the time you get out here. Either way, you're more than welcome to visit. Im considering hosting a meet once I get them all finished.


----------



## Gamble

Some new pics of my Escudo.






























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
2 Leucs


----------



## Gamble

Some random pictures of a few frogs:

Escudo








Leucomelas















Veradero















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Leucomelas








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

I dont normally post about egg clutches anymore ... but I'm happy to announce that I found an egg clutch in the Escudo tank 
Looks like i need to get their permanent tank finished soon!


----------



## Azurel

Gamble said:


> I dont normally post about egg clutches anymore ... but I'm happy to announce that I found an egg clutch in the Escudo tank
> Looks like i need to get their permanent tank finished soon!


Congrats man.... I love it when they don't hold back.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble

Yea, I wasn't expecting to get them breeding _that_ soon. 
It was a nice surprise.


----------



## Gamble

I heard my Pepperi try calling for the first time today, so I decided to snap a couple pics.






















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
None

New Morphs:
1 Alanis


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles: 
None

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
3 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Some of my froglets:

Green Imitator








Leucomelas






















Alanis






















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
None

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

As usual, I "frog & egg hunt" every night when I get home from work. 
I found a new tadpole in the Escudo tank.
So I continue my rounds & check on my Pepperi to see where they're roosting ... etc ...
I was told that Pepperi usually take up to 2 yrs to reach sexual maturity.





















They mustve missed that memo!
I guess that explains why I haven't heard my male call in almost a week.

Completely caught me off guard as I haven't added any huts into their tank & I only lightly mist their tank once every 2 weeks or so ... I didn't think they were ready to breed as they're still kind of young & I wasn't trying to breed them. Definitely an unexpected surprise. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Escudo tank finished!








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Caught my Pepperi in the act, breeding in the leaf litter.








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
3 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator


----------



## Gamble

Zaparo tank finished















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arpeggio

This thread is so cool! Keep updating!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Yay for Zaps! ...I like them. 

Since I've been out of touch for awhile, how are they doing in the hobby? More common? Just barely hanging on? Or slowly becoming more established? 

Have the shipping issues gotten better with f1,2,3+ offspring or was that all a myth due to some unfortunate coincidences with the first batches?


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> Yay for Zaps! ...I like them.
> 
> Since I've been out of touch for awhile, how are they doing in the hobby? More common? Just barely hanging on? Or slowly becoming more established?
> 
> Have the shipping issues gotten better with f1,2,3+ offspring or was that all a myth due to some unfortunate coincidences with the first batches?


They're still uncommon in the hobby & from what I understand, its still due to shipping issues.

When I get them, I have to pick them up directly from fedex, have their tank already setup & when I get them home, they cannot be QTd ... they must be put into the tank, container & all then walk away for a few days. It will take them a couple weeks to acclimate & become comfortable ...I bought 6 bc in doing all of this i still expect to lose a couple.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> They're still uncommon in the hobby & from what I understand, its still due to shipping issues.
> 
> When I get them, I have to pick them up directly from fedex, have their tank already setup & when I get them home, they cannot be QTd ... they must be put into the tank, container & all then walk away for a few days. It will take them a couple weeks to acclimate & become comfortable ...I bought 6 bc in doing all of this i still expect to lose a couple.


Ah, I was hoping they'd gained a better foot hold...so best of luck!


----------



## Gamble

Thx Arp & Dave. I appreciate both comments.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators

New Morphs:
None


----------



## redfrogger

The escudo and zaparo tanks look really great Nick!!

I love the cork panels you have- I have some in a couple of my tanks. 

How did you attach the cork tubes to the cork panels? Gorilla Glue?

Do you seal up the tubes somehow or do you leave them hollow?

Thanks!

-Riley


----------



## Gamble

redfrogger said:


> The escudo and zaparo tanks look really great Nick!!
> 
> I love the cork panels you have- I have some in a couple of my tanks.
> 
> How did you attach the cork tubes to the cork panels? Gorilla Glue?
> 
> Do you seal up the tubes somehow or do you leave them hollow?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Riley


Hey Riley -
Thx for the compliment!

What I did was place them into the tank where I wanted them. I either supported them in place or I was able to wedge them in to stay in place, then I took GS, shoved the hose into whatever gap was there and sprayed until it poured out the sides.
I then let it cure, then cut away to be flush with the edges of the tube.

If the tubes are part of the wall, I sealed them on the opposite end to keep the frogs out.
If the tubes are on the ground to mimic a fallen log, I left them open.

Any other questions, pls feel free to ask.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Gamble

Look what I found tonight from my Varadero.







I just put this pair together in this tank last week!

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heckler

Gamble said:


> Look what I found tonight from my Varadero.
> View attachment 37122
> 
> I just put this pair together in this tank last week!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


Nice...mine have been steadily going recently

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Here's some pics I felt like throwing up here ... 

Green Imi








Orange Pepperi























Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Varadero








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators
1 Varadero

New Morphs:
3 Green Imitators

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Ryan Pumilio







Male








Female


Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Varadero

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Blue_Pumilio

Like them yet? 



Gamble said:


> Ryan Pumilio
> View attachment 37501
> 
> Male
> 
> View attachment 37502
> 
> Female
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Like them yet?


They're beautiful frogs but too close to Escudo. Considering I have Escudo already, I have no need for them. They're sold already, just wanted to share the pics I had. If I didn't have Escudo, I probably would've kept them.


----------



## Gamble

I will have a nice surprise arriving in a few weeks, so stay tuned to this thread. 
I will be revealing them once they arrive. I'm super excited & can't wait to share them with everybody.


----------



## Brian317

Gamble said:


> I will have a nice surprise arriving in a few weeks, so stay tuned to this thread.
> I will be revealing them once they arrive. I'm super excited & can't wait to share them with everybody.


Such a tease...

Looking forward to seeing what arrives!


----------



## Gamble

Ahhh screw it ... I'm horrible at keeping secrets.








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sports_doc

Ha.! so much for suspense 

Quinqs are awesome. Can be shy, and like a moist environment but they are worth it.

They go through phases in the hobby dont they? once common, but you hardly see them lately. 

BRING THEM BACK!


----------



## Gamble

sports_doc said:


> Ha.! so much for suspense
> 
> Quinqs are awesome. Can be shy, and like a moist environment but they are worth it.
> 
> They go through phases in the hobby dont they? once common, but you hardly see them lately.
> 
> BRING THEM BACK!


Thx Shawn. I'm excited to finally get these.
I'm putting them into a Eurovent, so hopefully it doesnt get too dry for them.

Hardly see them is an understatement. I've been in the hobby roughly 5 years now & this is the first time I've been able to get my hands on them! I had to do alot of leg work to finally locate these. 

Don't worry, I'm hoping to have some viable offspring within a year or 2 (Once theyre old enough). These beauties aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Dendrobati

They look awesome, Gamble!



Marta


----------



## Gamble

Dendrobati said:


> They look awesome, Gamble!
> 
> 
> 
> Marta


Its not my picture or of the actual frogs I bought ... but thx! I thought so too


----------



## Dendrobati

Gamble said:


> Its not my picture or of the actual frogs I bought ... but thx! I thought so too


I assumed it wasn't 

I was saying those frogs, in general, look awesome!

Marta


----------



## Gamble

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Varadero

New Morphs:
1 Green Imi

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
None

New Morphs:
1 Escudo
















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogparty

Nice quinqs!!! I saw a few at MIcrocosm this year. I almost bought them instead of the cayanarachi fants I ended up with


----------



## Gamble

frogparty said:


> Nice quinqs!!! I saw a few at MIcrocosm this year. I almost bought them instead of the cayanarachi fants I ended up with


Thx. 
Yea I will have 10 total by the end of the summer.
(5 coming in April, 5 in July/September)


----------



## Gamble

New Morphs:
1 Green Imi

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imi


----------



## Gamble

Pepperi Belly Shot















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

More Pepperi Shots















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCoop

Absolutely stunning Nick!


----------



## Gamble

Thank you sir. I appreciate it.


----------



## whitethumb

their belly shots are really neat looking. congrats on the quins. any pics of the ones you got?


----------



## Gamble

whitethumb said:


> their belly shots are really neat looking. congrats on the quins. any pics of the ones you got?


Yea I thought they looked pretty cool.

I do not. I have not gotten them yet. They will be coming this month (April). Then I have another group coming end of summer.


----------



## Azurel

Good looking frog brother....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble

Azurel said:


> Good looking frog brother....
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Thanks to you too sir!


----------



## GP dynamite

Beautiful frogs, gamble. I wish you years of happiness and boatloads of offspring.


----------



## Gamble

GP dynamite said:


> Beautiful frogs, gamble. I wish you years of happiness and boatloads of offspring.



Thx Ed. I appreciate it. Same to you buddy.


----------



## MELLOWROO421

frogparty said:


> Nice quinqs!!! I saw a few at MIcrocosm this year. I almost bought them instead of the cayanarachi fants I ended up with


Lucky you didn't, or Gamble would have no place to get his second group from!


----------



## Gamble

MELLOWROO421 said:


> Lucky you didn't, or Gamble would have no place to get his second group from!


Yea my thoughts exactly lol


----------



## Gamble

Some new pics of the newly morphed Escudo froglet






















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

My newest acquisitions ... Mantella Laevigata.








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendrobati

Gamble said:


> My newest acquisitions ... Mantella Laevigata.
> View attachment 38461
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


Very nice!!! Mantellas are Marta's thing. We're just starting to setup some groups of them. 

I have a fairly good understanding of them...so lets test. Based on the picture, I'd say that frog is about 4 to 8 months out of the water. How'd I do?  

Looks great! Congrats!

Brad


----------



## Gamble

Dendrobati said:


> Very nice!!! Mantellas are Marta's thing. We're just starting to setup some groups of them.
> 
> I have a fairly good understanding of them...so lets test. Based on the picture, I'd say that frog is about 4 to 8 months out of the water. How'd I do?
> 
> Looks great! Congrats!
> 
> Brad


Thats an excellent guess Brad. I'm impressed

I got a group of 6. This is the first time I've worked with them.
I figured I'd try my hand at something new.


----------



## GP dynamite

Dendrobati said:


> Very nice!!! Mantellas are Marta's thing. We're just starting to setup some groups of them.
> 
> I have a fairly good understanding of them...so lets test. Based on the picture, I'd say that frog is about 4 to 8 months out of the water. How'd I do?
> 
> Looks great! Congrats!
> 
> Brad


Hahaha. How'd you ever guess? Lmao


----------



## Dendrobati

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*

Mantellas!

After a loooong discussion, and after I said no more frogs get in the frog room until I have mantellas, I got 5 aurantiaca! Brad ended up liking them a lot! So we will be getting M. Crocea in June and I have been talking about the M. Laevigata everyday now (my birthday is coming up, I hope Brad understands my message). 

Either way, Nick, awesome looking frogs. I am sure you will have great success with them. Maybe after I get my Laevigata we can see who gets more eggs & tadpoles out of them!

Marta


----------



## Brian317

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*

Those Laevigata look awesome! I'm hoping to get a nice group soon. Congrats


----------



## mkitchen

Gamble said:


> My newest acquisitions ... Mantella Laevigata.
> View attachment 38461
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


I am surprised by this pickup - I look forward to seeing how things progress and more pictures of their set-up.


----------



## Gamble

mkitchen said:


> I am surprised by this pickup - I look forward to seeing how things progress and more pictures of their set-up.


Why surprised? Lol


----------



## mkitchen

Gamble said:


> Why surprised? Lol


Your collection is getting extremely diverse, I just thought you were staying focused on a couple areas. But I'm glad your getting lots of different species of frogs, it will make it more interesting when I visit this summer  .


----------



## Gamble

mkitchen said:


> Your collection is getting extremely diverse, I just thought you were staying focused on a couple areas. But I'm glad your getting lots of different species of frogs, it will make it more interesting when I visit this summer  .


What can I say, I'm a diverse kind of guy 
I may not be able to have the meet this summer bro, I'm not sure yet.


----------



## kitcolebay

Congrads on the new babies!

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

Thx Chris!


----------



## Gamble

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



Dendrobati said:


> Mantellas!
> 
> After a loooong discussion, and after I said no more frogs get in the frog room until I have mantellas, I got 5 aurantiaca! Brad ended up liking them a lot! So we will be getting M. Crocea in June and I have been talking about the M. Laevigata everyday now (my birthday is coming up, I hope Brad understands my message).
> 
> Either way, Nick, awesome looking frogs. I am sure you will have great success with them. Maybe after I get my Laevigata we can see who gets more eggs & tadpoles out of them!
> 
> Marta


Ok. Friendly wager it is Marta!
I'm thinking that if I decide to get any other Mantella, I'm probably going to stick with the Lowland species. The next ones I buy will definitely be Expectata tho ... Count on it.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
5 Orange Pepperi

New Morphs:
1 Green Imitator


----------



## Spaff

Gamble said:


> New Tadpoles:
> 5 Orange Pepperi
> 
> New Morphs:
> 1 Green Imitator


Finally success with the pepperi!!


----------



## Gamble

Spaff said:


> Finally success with the pepperi!!


Yep ... after a few bad clutches, I thought they gave up bc I wasnt seeing any more eggs.
(I admittedly didnt really look either ... I honestly wasn't in a hurry to breed these, I don't even have any cocohuts or anything in tank)

I found them accidentally. I was checking the pool area for millipedes (their tank is infested with them right now) & saw a dead tadpole in the water. Looked closer & saw a few more ... touched one & it moved! 
So I grabbed a hose & a turkey baster & sucked out the ones I could find.

Ended up with 5 so far. I'm pretty sure that there's a couple more in there.
Plus, it's probably safe to assume there's more clutches in the tank somewhere also.

Now let's hope I can get these to morph out!


----------



## mantellaman

Good to see your liking the laevigata... I'll be posting a DIY on how I got these guys breeding / tadpole care when I get some time..


----------



## Dendrobati

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



Gamble said:


> Ok. Friendly wager it is Marta!
> I'm thinking that if I decide to get any other Mantella, I'm probably going to stick with the Lowland species. The next ones I buy will definitely be Expectata tho ... Count on it.


You know what!!!
I just got...I just got... ready?! I just got 6 Laevigata as well, like 1h ago (gift from Brad, I had no idea)!! And, according to Brad, they are brothers and sisters of your Laevigata! They look awesome! So a friendly wager it is

And good job with the Pepperi, Nick.  Don't forget to post a few pictures when they morph out or even before!

Marta


----------



## kitcolebay

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



Dendrobati said:


> You know what!!!
> I just got...I just got... ready?! I just got 6 Laevigata as well, like 1h ago (gift from Brad, I had no idea)!! And, according to Brad, they are brothers and sisters of your Laevigata! They look awesome! So a friendly wager it is
> 
> And good job with the Pepperi, Nick.  Don't forget to post a few pictures when they morph out or even before!
> 
> Marta


Congrads Marta! Happy Birthday? Good man Brad! Lol.

Little friendly competition is cool. Both of your frog rooms will have lights turned low, soft music playing, candlelights, the whole nine yards!

-Chris


----------



## Dendrobati

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



kitcolebay said:


> Congrads Marta! Happy Birthday? Good man Brad! Lol.
> 
> Little friendly competition is cool. Both of your frog rooms will have lights turned low, soft music playing, candlelights, the whole nine yards!
> 
> -Chris


Birthday only on Monday, not today! Thank you though! He is a very, very, very good man for sure! 

That is exactly how the frog room will be! I'm going to spend whatever time it takes setting up their tank (40 gallon), until it is as romantic as it can be, to match the frog room!

And you know, being a girl gives me quite an advantage setting up romantic tanks! 

Marta


----------



## Gamble

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



Dendrobati said:


> You know what!!!
> I just got...I just got... ready?! I just got 6 Laevigata as well, like 1h ago (gift from Brad, I had no idea)!! And, according to Brad, they are brothers and sisters of your Laevigata! They look awesome! So a friendly wager it is
> 
> And good job with the Pepperi, Nick.  Don't forget to post a few pictures when they morph out or even before!
> 
> Marta


Congrats Marta! That's awesome. 
In all honesty, you will probably get them breeding before me ... but I'm ok with that 

And don't toot your own horn so much ... don't underestimate me.
I've been known to whoo an occasional "victim" here & there ... lol

So you can do your whole romance thing ... 
I'm more of a "shut up & take it" kind of guy ... and that approach has been pretty successful for me so far


----------



## Dendrobati

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



Gamble said:


> Congrats Marta! That's awesome.
> In all honesty, you will probably get them breeding before me ... but I'm ok with that
> 
> And don't toot your own horn so much ... don't underestimate me.
> I've been known to whoo an occasional "victim" here & there ... lol
> 
> So you can do your whole romance thing ...
> I'm more of a "shut up & take it" kind of guy ... and that approach has been pretty successful for me so far


LOL
Funny!

Ah... I am very glad you have found success with your "shut up & take it" method!

When they are old enough to breed and start calling we can start a "joint" thread about this. Maybe we can post a few pics of their set ups and eggs/tads. That could be fun!

I have a 40 gallon tank in the kitchen floor for 2 days now (someone - Anytime, Brad *cough* - did not move it yet). It was going to be for the other Mantellas, but this ones are older, I will set it up for them first. I am going to place some bamboo on it and some other good stuff. I'm excited about it! Maybe I will draw some bright red hearts on the glass too, to motivate them (JUST KIDDING). 

I have stolen your thread enough! Sorry about that This is, after all, your breeding project

Marta


----------



## Gamble

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



Dendrobati said:


> LOL
> Funny!
> 
> Ah... I am very glad you have found success with your "shut up & take it" method!
> 
> When they are old enough to breed and start calling we can start a "joint" thread about this. Maybe we can post a few pics of their set ups and eggs/tads. That could be fun!
> 
> I have a 40 gallon tank in the kitchen floor for 2 days now (someone - Anytime, Brad *cough* - did not move it yet). It was going to be for the other Mantellas, but this ones are older, I will set it up for them first. I am going to place some bamboo on it and some other good stuff. I'm excited about it! Maybe I will draw some bright red hearts on the glass too, to motivate them (JUST KIDDING).
> 
> I have stolen your thread enough! Sorry about that This is, after all, your breeding project
> 
> Marta


Sounds like a plan! I'm game for that.
Your tank sounds like it will be much more extravagant than mine. I only planned on putting them in a 10 or 20g tank.


----------



## Dendrobati

*Re: Gamble's Breedin Project(s)*



Gamble said:


> Sounds like a plan! I'm game for that.
> Your tank sounds like it will be much more extravagant than mine. I only planned on putting them in a 10 or 20g tank.


We only have 10 and 20 gallon tanks for quarantine and froglets set up, no breeding pairs/groups in any of them, but I have no doubts that the mantellas would do great in a 20 gallon, as many of our other frogs would.  

Don't worry about it, I don't think that it will make that much of a difference between my group and yours. I just have more space to place more roses and candles, nothing else 

Marta


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Orange Pepperi
1 Green Imitator

New Morphs:
None


----------



## SDRiding

Congratulations on the Pepperi! Such cool frogs.


----------



## Gamble

Thanks!
I can't wait to morph these out. So be on the lookout towards the end of summer would be my guess.


----------



## Azurel

Gamble said:


> Thanks!
> I can't wait to morph these out. So be on the lookout towards the end of summer would be my guess.


Congrats Nick.....I might be on the look out for some pepperi if the cash and timing is right....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Orange Pepperi

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Orange Pepperi

New Morphs:
None


----------



## oddlot

Hey Nick,any luck with your Mebalo?I got my first eggs today.


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> Hey Nick,any luck with your Mebalo?I got my first eggs today.


Honestly Lou, 
I haven't even tried. I don't think mine are old enough yet. Haven't heard any calling or anything (if thats even possible).
They kinda piss me off bc they hide ALL day. I RARELY see them. It's like having an empty tank damn near ... cant see them, cant hear them ... such a shame, bc they really are beautiful frogs.
So I sold my group to a buddy. I still have them bc he doesnt have a tank to put them in yet.
I'm going to keep 2 of them (pray for me that I sex them right & get a 1.1) & sold the other 3 to him. 
When its time for him to finally take them, i do plan on looking thru the leaf litter to see if i find any eggs tho. 
So we will see what happens after I build the pair another tank thats properly setup for breeding.

Congrats on the eggs tho. That's awesome.


----------



## oddlot

Thanks,they seem to have taken longer to mature than I thought they would.I hadn't seen them much either,but the last few weeks they have been out and about,calling and courting,now eggs.So i guess it may take for them to breed to bolden them up.


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> Thanks,they seem to have taken longer to mature than I thought they would.I hadn't seen them much either,but the last few weeks they have been out and about,calling and courting,now eggs.So i guess it may take for them to breed to bolden them up.


Calling ... have you actually heard them now? I know I've asked you in the past, but you werent able to give me a definitive answer then.
Is it quiet like Tincs or loud enough to atleast hear outside the tank?

Btw ... how old are yours now? Mine are around 10/11mo give or take.


----------



## JPccusa

Gamble said:


> Thanks!
> I can't wait to morph these out. So be on the lookout towards the end of summer would be my guess.





Gamble said:


> New Tadpoles:
> 2 Orange Pepperi
> 
> New Morphs:
> None





Gamble said:


> New Tadpoles:
> 1 Orange Pepperi
> 
> New Morphs:
> None


Hey Nick, congrats on the orange pepperi. I finally got mine on Saturday (juvies). 

A few things I heard about these guys:
- vitamin A is essential for parents and babies;
- tadpole nutrition is really important for future color;
- they are too small when they morph out and may not be suited for selling before the 6 months oow mark, maybe even older (forget about late summer);
- leaving tadpoles in the tank's water feature works;

These are the tips I remember right now. I hope it helps.


----------



## Gamble

JPccusa said:


> Hey Nick, congrats on the orange pepperi. I finally got mine on Saturday (juvies).
> 
> A few things I heard about these guys:
> - vitamin A is essential for parents and babies;
> - tadpole nutrition is really important for future color;
> - they are too small when they morph out and may not be suited for selling before the 6 months oow mark, maybe even older (forget about late summer);
> - leaving tadpoles in the tank's water feature works;
> 
> These are the tips I remember right now. I hope it helps.


Congrats on the acquisitions JP ... took you long enough! 

Vitamin A is a regular rotation with all my frogs so no worries there. Same with the quality food for the tads.

Ive heard the issues with them are morphing out completely, not the froglets themselves ... but we shall see soon enough.

I found them in the water feature, but pulled them bc im going to be breaking down their tank & moving them into a Eurovent once I finish building it. So far they are doing ok, hopefully they continue. 

Either way, lets keep in touch & exchange info.
I'll keep you updated as they progress & let you know of any discoveries or tips I find.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs

Congrats on the pepperi man. I'd love to see some photos of the tads life span.


----------



## oddlot

Gamble said:


> Calling ... have you actually heard them now? I know I've asked you in the past, but you werent able to give me a definitive answer then.
> Is it quiet like Tincs or loud enough to atleast hear outside the tank?
> 
> Btw ... how old are yours now? Mine are around 10/11mo give or take.



I have absolutely heard them call.I wasn't sure in the past because when the frogs start calling here it's hard to tell,but they have been more active now.They are a little louder and just a little different than my cobalts.You can hear them outside the tank,but it's hard if the pumilio are calling.They are Approx. 1 1/2 years old.


----------



## Robert.hallam

We are working with a lot of the same frogs! Im just getting into it but ive been buying all sorts of stuff in hopes of breeding once they reach sexual maturity. Do you keep all of your leucs together in 1 enclosure? I have 15 divided up into groups of 7 and 8, but theyre all still relatively young so i dont expect breeding until next year.


----------



## Gamble

Amphinityfrogs said:


> Congrats on the pepperi man. I'd love to see some photos of the tads life span.


I'll try to get some pics of the tadpoles for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> I have absolutely heard them call.I wasn't sure in the past because when the frogs start calling here it's hard to tell,but they have been more active now.They are a little louder and just a little different than my cobalts.You can hear them outside the tank,but it's hard if the pumilio are calling.They are Approx. 1 1/2 years old.


Awesome. 
Like I said, lets hope I can sex correctly & get a 1.1 
Thx for the info Lou.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Robert.hallam said:


> We are working with a lot of the same frogs! Im just getting into it but ive been buying all sorts of stuff in hopes of breeding once they reach sexual maturity. Do you keep all of your leucs together in 1 enclosure? I have 15 divided up into groups of 7 and 8, but theyre all still relatively young so i dont expect breeding until next year.


I actually only had a pair of Leucs. I've never kept a group of them.
I do plan on getting more in the future.

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

Here is my newest addition ... my first group of Quinquevittatus arrived this morning!












































Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Green Imitators
2 Varadero

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

Here's the Pepperi tads I promised I would take.
These guys have doubled in size already since I found them.





















Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator
1 Varadero

New Morphs:
None

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
1 Green Imitator
1 Varadero

New Morphs:
None

Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> New Tadpoles:
> 1 Green Imitator
> 1 Varadero
> 
> New Morphs:
> None
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


There should be an emoticon for "Begging"  

Congrats though man...I'll be broke for awhile after my frogs come and the FX viv work, but hopefully sometime this year I'll be able to get something from ya


----------



## whitethumb

im loving the quins. congrats!!!! thanks for the pics!


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
2 Orange Pepperi

New Morphs:
None


----------



## Gamble

Zaparo arrived today! All were alive. 
Unfortunately I was advised to leave them be for awhile, so I didnt take pictures in order to not stress them further & ensure maximum survival rate. I will take pics in a couple weeks once they settle in.

I was told that they are a 2.2.2, about a year old now & they had bad eggs in their previous tank ... so atleast I know they will be breeding soon.

I just put them in their tank about 10 min ago & the males are already calling, so hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## kitcolebay

Congrads! Looking forward to seeing pics! Hope they all get settled in and "happy" with each other real soon for ya.

-Chris


----------



## Gamble

kitcolebay said:


> Congrads! Looking forward to seeing pics! Hope they all get settled in and "happy" with each other real soon for ya.
> 
> -Chris


Thx Chris!


----------



## Gamble

A couple pics ... 

Quinquevittatus








And a crappy pic of one of the Zaparo, who was calling his ass off ... can you see him?








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddlot

Hey Nick,guess what these are the first clutch was no good(only one egg),this is the second clutch to hatch any day,and the third clutch is developing


----------



## frogcrazy

Are they zaparo tads? If so please put me number 1 on your list. Can you post pics of yours?


----------



## Dendro Dave

frogcrazy said:


> Are they zaparo tads? If so please put me number 1 on your list. Can you post pics of yours?


That is a list I'd like to be on too...but likely be awhile before I'm ready.


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> Hey Nick,guess what these are the first clutch was no good(only one egg),this is the second clutch to hatch any day,and the third clutch is developing


Lou ... my guess is Mebalo Auratus eggs/tads.

Congrats!


----------



## oddlot

Gamble said:


> Lou ... my guess is Mebalo Auratus eggs/tads.
> 
> Congrats!



Yes sir,they sure are,and they have been laying about every 7 days so far.The funny thing is I was considering trading or selling them at the last meet,but two days before the meet they gave their first clutch.It's almost as if they thought ''either we start breeding or we're out''


----------



## Gamble

Yea I ended up having to sell them after all ... 
along with my Mantella, Varadero & Green Imi pairs to pay for my lawyer fees that custody battles tend to rack up. It sucks.

I'm down to my Quinquevittatus, Escudo, Zaparo & Pepperi currently. Those aren't going anywhere tho. I'll take a loan out before I sell anymore frogs. 

And yet here I am again ... finding myself having to build my collection back up.

But everything happens for a reason I guess.


----------



## Azurel

Gamble said:


> Yea I ended up having to sell them after all ...
> along with my Mantella, Varadero & Green Imi pairs to pay for my lawyer fees that custody battles tend to rack up. It sucks.
> 
> I'm down to my Quinquevittatus, Escudo, Zaparo & Pepperi currently. Those aren't going anywhere tho. I'll take a loan out before I sell anymore frogs.
> 
> And yet here I am again ... finding myself having to build my collection back up.
> 
> But everything happens for a reason I guess.


Let me know when you are ready for some varadero....I have a buddy waiting right now for two....But any after that I will hook you up...no cost bro.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble

Azurel said:


> Let me know when you are ready for some varadero....I have a buddy waiting right now for two....But any after that I will hook you up...no cost bro.
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


Thx James ... it means alot. Truly.
I will be seeing you next weekend btw @ Rizzos!

Let me know if you need anything ...


----------



## Azurel

Gamble said:


> Thx James ... it means alot. Truly.
> I will be seeing you next weekend btw @ Rizzos!
> 
> Let me know if you need anything ...


Yeah man for sure....My breeding pair are unrelated blood....They are producing what seems like all the time. Shouldn't take me to long to get a trio or so for you.

Yeah gonna be a good meet...



sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## oddlot

Gamble said:


> Yea I ended up having to sell them after all ...
> along with my Mantella, Varadero & Green Imi pairs to pay for my lawyer fees that custody battles tend to rack up. It sucks.
> 
> I'm down to my Quinquevittatus, Escudo, Zaparo & Pepperi currently. Those aren't going anywhere tho. I'll take a loan out before I sell anymore frogs.
> 
> And yet here I am again ... finding myself having to build my collection back up.
> 
> But everything happens for a reason I guess.



Dude that sucks!Well if you decide you want some more down the line,I'll have some and we can trade for some Pepperi or something.


----------



## mydumname

oddlot said:


> Yes sir,they sure are,and they have been laying about every 7 days so far.The funny thing is I was considering trading or selling them at the last meet,but two days before the meet they gave their first clutch.It's almost as if they thought ''either we start breeding or we're out''


Lou, same situation. I was packing up a group of banded intermedius to bring to the meet as well. Did one last look for eggs...nothing. Then dumped the lone film canister I had holding water and there was a tad. Hadn't even heard calling. So yes, they went right back in the tank. Now I hear calling and have more eggs.


----------



## mydumname

Azurel said:


> Yeah man for sure....My breeding pair are unrelated blood....
> 
> 
> sent from my Galaxy S lll


How do you know they are unrelated?


----------



## Azurel

mydumname said:


> How do you know they are unrelated?


The pair I have are from two differant blood lines the person/business I got mine from had Mark Pepper select his breeding pairs from unrelated blood. Which I then selected my frogs from the seperate bloodlines. 

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## oddlot

mydumname said:


> Lou, same situation. I was packing up a group of banded intermedius to bring to the meet as well. Did one last look for eggs...nothing. Then dumped the lone film canister I had holding water and there was a tad. Hadn't even heard calling. So yes, they went right back in the tank. Now I hear calling and have more eggs.


Nice Greg,You gotta love it!I forgot how big auratus tads are.They are quite a bit larger than my yellow terribillis tads.I have several clutches,some tads and they are do for another batch around today.

I'm still looking for some banded imi females so don't get rid of them any way


----------



## Gamble

Quinquevittatus belly shot


Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> Quinquevittatus belly shot
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2



KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!

... Oh wait, it's just a cool little dart frog... Ok, never mind.... We're good here!


----------



## GP dynamite

Dendro Dave said:


> KILL IT WITH FIRE!!!!
> 
> ... Oh wait, it's just a cool little dart frog... Ok, never mind.... We're good here!


My wife says thanks for the water spit take I just did after reading that.


----------



## Dendro Dave

GP dynamite said:


> My wife says thanks for the water spit take I just did after reading that.


We aim to please  (Me and the voices in my head)


----------



## oddlot

Nick I hope you don't mind me posting pics of the Mebalos.Here are the parents.female on the left and one of the males on the right.The tads are growing fast.


----------



## Gamble

oddlot said:


> Nick I hope you don't mind me posting pics of the Mebalos.Here are the parents.female on the left and one of the males on the right.The tads are growing fast.


I do mind Lou. Get your own thread. Who do you think you are?!!?

Just joking!
Nice looking frogs Lou. Thx for sharing!


----------



## Gamble

Found a surprise Escudo froglet today. 
It was in my pairs temp tank that I removed the parents from almost 2 months ago!
Idk how it survived, but i figured id share.
















Heres a pic of a different froglet, also from my pair.








Sent from my Galaxy Note II using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dendro Dave

*AARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!! *


I want Escudo


----------



## Dendrobati

They look awesome 

Marta


----------



## WendySHall

I had that happen to me last year! I thought I was missing one of my froglets when I removed them all from the tank, but couldn't find it anywhere so assumed it must've died or I somehow miscounted. The tank sat "empty" for many many weeks with no attention given to it what-so-ever. Looked over one day...there was a froglet!

Thank God for lots of microfauna!


----------



## Gamble

WendySHall said:


> I had that happen to me last year! I thought I was missing one of my froglets when I removed them all from the tank, but couldn't find it anywhere so assumed it must've died or I somehow miscounted. The tank sat "empty" for many many weeks with no attention given to it what-so-ever. Looked over one day...there was a froglet!
> 
> Thank God for lots of microfauna!


Yea that had to have been what happened here too. 
The sad thing is that ive searched thru that tank twice before and found nothing!


----------



## Gamble

Hey all -
I haven't posted here in awhile, bc as you all know, I had to sell most of my breeders in order to pay for a lawyer for a custody battle. 
I have since won custody of my daughter, but I do not have anything breeding besides my Escudo currently.
I do have some new additions coming over the next couple of months ... but for now, I just wanted to share some pics & such.
Sorry for the lack of updates lately.


----------



## Gamble

My Zaparo tank.

Then ... 








Now ... 








Zaparo (Female)


----------



## Gamble

Escudo Tank

Then...








Now...








One of the froglets from my pair.
(Heard this once calling from his growout)


----------



## Gamble

My recent purchase from UE last week.
Picked up a group of 5 CRARC Vittatus.









Loving the color on these guys!


----------



## Gamble

Built another tank for my Proven 2.2 Orange Pepperi group.
This is a 55g tank.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN

Gamble said:


> Built another tank for my Proven 2.2 Orange Pepperi group.
> This is a 55g tank.
> 
> View attachment 68761


Hey Nick...this tank will be great for those frogs.
I'd love to get a gtoup of orange pepperi someday!
You've probably answered this before, but, where do you get the cork for the background and what, exactly is it(product name,etc)?


----------



## Gamble

notEZbeingGREEN said:


> Hey Nick...this tank will be great for those frogs.
> I'd love to get a gtoup of orange pepperi someday!
> You've probably answered this before, but, where do you get the cork for the background and what, exactly is it(product name,etc)?


I get them from Mike Rizzo.
Or u can order sheets of it from Maryland Cork.

I think its insulation cork panels.


----------



## Gamble

Newest Arrivals ... 
Probable 3.3 group of R.Benedicta 'Pampa Hermosa'


----------



## rigel10

Very nice frogs (and expensive)! Are they the same size of most common bennies? 

P.S.: At this point, I think, you should update the list of your frogs with latest additions.


----------



## Azurel

Looking good bro

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble

rigel10 said:


> Very nice frogs (and expensive)! Are they the same size of most common bennies?
> 
> P.S.: At this point, I think, you should update the list of your frogs with latest additions.


Thx.
Yea they should be the same size as the Shucu morph.

Fair point.
Ive considered it before, was debating if I should wait to update until next month when I have all of my additions that are coming.


----------



## frogcrazy

Hey Nick nice addition. If you need to make room I'll take those zaparos so you have a little more space.


----------



## Gamble

frogcrazy said:


> Hey Nick nice addition. If you need to make room I'll take those zaparos so you have a little more space.


You wish buddy! Lol
Im trying to get a male or 2 actually.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> My recent purchase from UE last week.
> Picked up a group of 5 CRARC Vittatus.
> 
> View attachment 68753
> 
> 
> Loving the color on these guys!


Oh those are nice, I wish cash wouldn't have been scarce... maybe next shipment  More pics please!




Gamble said:


> Newest Arrivals ...
> Probable 3.3 group of R.Benedicta 'Pampa Hermosa'
> 
> View attachment 68833
> 
> View attachment 68841
> 
> View attachment 68849
> 
> View attachment 68857
> 
> View attachment 68865


Nice to see some Pampa's in the hands of another capable breeder. If the standards weren't around this frog would be king of the thumbnails but the standards stole its thunder and other then Brian and a couple others not much going on with them  (I admit, I went for the standards, I'm a snob )


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> Oh those are nice, I wish cash wouldn't have been scarce... maybe next shipment  More pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see some Pampa's in the hands of another capable breeder. If the standards weren't around this frog would be king of the thumbnails but the standards stole its thunder and other then Brian and a couple others not much going on with them  (I admit, I went for the standards, I'm a snob )


Thx Dave ... I appreciate the kind words. 
I like the Shucus too. 
But I wanted these for the reason you already stated ... not enough people working with them. 
But in all honesty ... they're both basically the same. Cant go wrong with either morph.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> Thx Dave ... I appreciate the kind words.
> I like the Shucus too.
> But I wanted these for the reason you already stated ... not enough people working with them.
> But in all honesty ... they're both basically the same. Cant go wrong with either morph.


*Amen/welcome. *And since they are basically my 2 favorite darts, if/when money permits... I shall have them both  

Might have a Job interview soon, don't know because the Casino office people apparently never come back to their desks and/or answer their phones after lunch (Is that all office workers or just casino ones? cuz it is like that at every casino in Tulsa, they leave early, don't answer phones, etc..etc.. I need an office job  )


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> *Amen/welcome. *And since they are basically my 2 favorite darts, if/when money permits... I shall have them both


NO MIXING DAVE! 

Good luck with the job search buddy. Theres always a light at the end of tunnel ... unfortunately some tunnels are longer than others.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> NO MIXING DAVE!
> 
> Good luck with the job search buddy. Theres always a light at the end of tunnel ... unfortunately some tunnels are longer than others.


So no throwing them in with my Oyapock and hoping for some patriotic red/white/blue frogs?  Nah they would of course get there own dedicated viv set up to be a benedicta factory like the ones I have are getting (Storm fx viv!)

Thanks, ya its been a particularly long tunnel


----------



## Gamble

Some New Arrivals ... 
Femoralis


----------



## Gamble

A gift from my friends Brad & Marta (Dendrobati)

Northern/Highland Variabilis (2.2.1)








Borja Ridge Vents (0.0.4)






















Also received a 0.0.3 Auratus Campana ... but couldn't get a picture of them.


----------



## kitcolebay

Gamble said:


> A gift from my friends Brad & Marta (Dendrobati)
> 
> Northern/Highland Variabilis (2.2.1)
> View attachment 72474
> 
> 
> Borja Ridge Vents (0.0.4)
> View attachment 72482
> 
> View attachment 72490
> 
> View attachment 72498
> 
> 
> Also received a 0.0.3 Auratus Campana ... but couldn't get a picture of them.


Very nice additions Nick! Those are good friends to have! Congrats!

-Chris


----------



## rigel10

Many prefer variabilis Southern because of amazing yellow and bluish, but I like the nuances of color of Highland. And Borja Ridge are my favorite vents! Congrats for this addition!


----------



## Dendro Dave

Dang I need friends like that  ...Like the Femoralis too! Got a soft spot for white and black frogs


----------



## Gamble

As requested ... 
Here's my updated collection list.
Current as of today.

- Quinquevittatus
- Escudo
- Zaparo
- Vittatus (CRARC)
- 'Orange' Pepperi
- Pampa Hermosa
- Femoralis
- Highland/Northern Variabilis
- Borja Ridge Vents
- Campana Auratus

- Blackfoot Terribs
- Green Imis
- Varadero
- Arena Blanca 
All coming soon.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> As requested ...
> Here's my updated collection list.
> Current as of today.
> 
> - Quinquevittatus
> - Escudo
> - Zaparo
> - Vittatus (CRARC)
> - 'Orange' Pepperi
> - Pampa Hermosa
> - Femoralis
> - Highland/Northern Variabilis
> - Borja Ridge Vents
> - Campana Auratus
> 
> - Blackfoot Terribs
> - Green Imis
> - Varadero
> - Arena Blanca
> All coming soon.


Great here is my want list...

-
- Escudo
- Zaparo
- Vittatus (CRARC)
- 
- Pampa Hermosa
- Femoralis
- Highland/Northern Variabilis
- 
- 

- 
- Green Imis
- Varadero
- Arena Blanca 

(And actually I'll take the ones I left off or any dart if the deal is crazy good enough, and I have the cash/viv space)


----------



## Gamble

(And actually I'll take the ones I left off or any dart if the deal is crazy good enough, and I have the cash/viv space)
[/QUOTE]

I always give good deals ... Idk about crazy, but they're pretty good.
Problem will be getting me to ship ... i dont really mess with shipping ... too stressful. Lol


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> I always give good deals ... Idk about crazy, but they're pretty good.
> Problem will be getting me to ship ... i dont really mess with shipping ... too stressful. Lol


Ya, I think we talked numbers once or twice, but probably one of those times where I start to do something I shouldn't and catch myself (I need to catch myself more) 

I shipped frogs once... Darklands, when darklands were $300ea 3-4 of them I think... I was pooping myself  

I've been thinking about selling small plant packages of my 2 blue 1 turqoise plant and a sample of super moss (micro liverwort), but I'm so lazy


----------



## mydumname

Your darkland pair went to me.....think it got delayed too. Pretty sure it helped you buy your fox haha.

Then caucheros came around and price dropped on darklands.


----------



## Dendro Dave

mydumname said:


> Your darkland pair went to me.....think it got delayed too. Pretty sure it helped you buy your fox haha.
> 
> Then caucheros came around and price dropped on darklands.


Was that you!? (Crap memory, like a goldfish. Once around the bowl and it is all new to me ) .... I remember we had live arrival (thankfully), and I think I got to check in with you once or twice, and then DB or Me decided to delete a bunch of PMs and I couldn't remember the name of the person they went to. ;(

Hope they popped out some babies for you. Didn't you get a froglet with the pair? My luck went to hell with the froglets I kept. One just tanked on me, and then I left for a weekend to go fishing in arkansas. No sign of ants... came back 2 days later Ants swarming in the tank. I was so Pissed  

They were going pretty good when I sold them once I stopped the snails from getting to all the eggs. I could have sworn I sold at least 3, because ya they paid for a big chunk of Echo's cost (Thanks!).

Well I don't wanna high jack Gamble's thread, but feel free to PM with how they did, or hopefully are doing. Those and escudo are at the top of my pumilio want list now that I'm back in the hobby full swing. Oh and ya kinda sucked that the cuchero came in after that (though nice the hobby got some more blue frogs). I'll probably go for frye line darklands... I just like the name. Cuchero doesn't grab me... they gotta be "Darklands"


----------



## Gamble

Some new pics ... 

Femoralis









Black Bassleri









Orange Pepperi









Orangehead/Rood Pepperi









Black Bassleri









Quinquevittatus


----------



## Dendroguy

So many LBF's. love the femoralis.

D


----------



## Gamble

Thx!

I love LBFs. I have many more coming over the course of 2014 so stay tuned!


----------



## Spaff

Gamble said:


> Thx!
> 
> I love LBFs. I have many more coming over the course of 2014 so stay tuned!


Any hints? You need some Sisa


----------



## Gamble

Spaff said:


> Any hints? You need some Sisa


Sisa is a planned purchase.

I have Hahneli, Altamazonica, Yellow Bassleri, Baja Huallaga Trivs all coming ... just to name a few.

Also going to be adding to my Zaparo & Femoralis groups.

I plan on focusing alot of my purchases this year on building up my Ameerega collection.


----------



## Dendroguy

Might have some rogersi next year too .

D


----------



## Old_Trekee

Nick,

Just want to thank-you for this interesting and informative thread. I've been reading all I can on DB for a couple months. Will be building my first viv in the spring and get my first frogs by early summer. Anyway, thanks much and I'll be following this thread as you go.

Frank


----------



## Gamble

Old_Trekee said:


> Nick,
> 
> Just want to thank-you for this interesting and informative thread. I've been reading all I can on DB for a couple months. Will be building my first viv in the spring and get my first frogs by early summer. Anyway, thanks much and I'll be following this thread as you go.
> 
> Frank


Thx Frank. I appreciate the kind words.
I'm glad it's been helpful for you.

I'm always willing to help if you ever need anything. 

Btw ... I see you're from Ohio.
Are you a member of Ohio Froggers? (Facebook).
If not, you should join.


----------



## Old_Trekee

Nick, 

Thanks again. Didn't know about Ohio Froggers. I just clicked the Join Group Button. I assume someone has to approve it. First time I've joined a group on Facebook.

Merry Christmas and best wishes for the new year.

Frank


----------



## Gamble

Old_Trekee said:


> Nick,
> 
> Thanks again. Didn't know about Ohio Froggers. I just clicked the Join Group Button. I assume someone has to approve it. First time I've joined a group on Facebook.
> 
> Merry Christmas and best wishes for the new year.
> 
> Frank


I'm an administrator for the group ... but another one approved you before I got to it ... but you're approved now.

Merry Xmas to you as well.


----------



## rigel10

Let me express my admiration for your project. I would like to know the measurements of your frogroom...
I wish you an Happy New Year (here Xmas is over) full of frogs and satisfaction.


----------



## TonyI25

Gamble,

I see you have a lot of luck with breeding these guys. What are your set ups like and do you check often for eggs? I have two different pairs of pumilios and I really haven't checked intensely for eggs but I haven't seen any yet. Just trying to get an idea if people have a lot of luck and look intensely for eggs or just see them easily when looking in their set ups.

Tony


----------



## Gamble

rigel10 said:


> Let me express my admiration for your project. I would like to know the measurements of your frogroom...
> I wish you an Happy New Year (here Xmas is over) full of frogs and satisfaction.


I don't really know the measurements. Basically my whole family room is my frog area ... it's strictly just for them. We do not use it otherwise.

BUT unfortunately it will be my frog area no more ... I am moving back into my parents house in a couple weeks until my daughter starts school due to my inability to afford daycare for her (I'm a single parent) ... so my frog area will be confined to my bedroom for a few years.
But it's a pretty big bedroom with a walk in closet as well so I'll still have plenty of room for everything ... including future purchases.


----------



## Gamble

TonyI25 said:


> Gamble,
> 
> I see you have a lot of luck with breeding these guys. What are your set ups like and do you check often for eggs? I have two different pairs of pumilios and I really haven't checked intensely for eggs but I haven't seen any yet. Just trying to get an idea if people have a lot of luck and look intensely for eggs or just see them easily when looking in their set ups.
> 
> Tony


Tony - 
I don't really bother my frogs too much. I used to fanatically check for eggs ... etc ... but now I don't really do much but feed them & check every once in awhile.
(But that may change once I move).

In regards to my Escudo, I haven't had much luck with them.
They've produced around 4-5 Froglet over the past year & only 1 has survived to adulthood. (I suspect the male of killing them off). In addition, they were my first Pums & first time dealing with broms, so in my inexperience with them, I didn't really setup the tank to be conducive for Froglet searching/pulling. (Too many places to hide that are difficult to get to ... In addition to the tank being too deep; front to back)

But I would see Froglets in the tank & then i would pull out all the leaf litter until I found them. (I'd leave them in there for a couple months before attempting to pull ... but most searches were fruitless ... The male got to them before I could).

I do plan on building a new tank for them after I move; (debating on either a 55g tank or a 18x18x24 Exo) ... and coincidentally, I saw a Froglet in their tank today. I'm hoping it can survive in there until I am able to build the new tank Bc I do not plan on pulling or searching for anything until I do.

Hope that answers your question. If not, feel free to ask anything else you'd like to know.


----------



## Gamble

Here is the background I would use for the Escudo if I choose to build them a 55g tank.

It was built by Phil Ramos @ Green Oasis.

I would mount 3 or 4 broms in the middle of it.


----------



## Frog pool13

What a great thread! Congrats on all breeding success, if you could maybe post some full tank shots that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gamble

Frog pool13 said:


> What a great thread! Congrats on all breeding success, if you could maybe post some full tank shots that would be greatly appreciated.


I posted some recent tank shots a few pages back ... a lot of stuff I have in temporary setups right now due to time constraints with builds ... but I'm hoping to have a lot more free time after the move.


----------



## TonyI25

Gamble said:


> Tony -
> I don't really bother my frogs too much. I used to fanatically check for eggs ... etc ... but now I don't really do much but feed them & check every once in awhile.
> (But that may change once I move).
> 
> In regards to my Escudo, I haven't had much luck with them.
> They've produced around 4-5 Froglet over the past year & only 1 has survived to adulthood. (I suspect the male of killing them off). In addition, they were my first Pums & first time dealing with broms, so in my inexperience with them, I didn't really setup the tank to be conducive for Froglet searching/pulling. (Too many places to hide that are difficult to get to ... In addition to the tank being too deep; front to back)
> 
> But I would see Froglets in the tank & then i would pull out all the leaf litter until I found them. (I'd leave them in there for a couple months before attempting to pull ... but most searches were fruitless ... The male got to them before I could).
> 
> I do plan on building a new tank for them after I move; (debating on either a 55g tank or a 18x18x24 Exo) ... and coincidentally, I saw a Froglet in their tank today. I'm hoping it can survive in there until I am able to build the new tank Bc I do not plan on pulling or searching for anything until I do.
> 
> Hope that answers your question. If not, feel free to ask anything else you'd like to know.


It does help. My vivs have a decent amount of hiding spots also. I know these guys are good at hiding their eggs and tads. It is their instinct. I am getting a breeding pair of vanzos tomorrow. I hope I get good luck with them. I am just a nerd when it comes to animals and would love to see the whole process(laying, transferring, morphing, etc.). Thanks for the answers though.


----------



## Gamble

Haven't posted in awhile.
Here's some newer builds & new acquisitions. Enjoy.

CRARC Vittatus tank









Quinquevittatus tank


----------



## Gamble

Pampa Hermosa Benedicta tank


----------



## Gamble

Escudo tank









Male









Female


----------



## Gamble

Uyama River Tank









Female #1









Female #2









Male


----------



## Gamble

Baja Huallaga Trivittata tank


----------



## Gamble

Updated Orange Pepperi tank









My surprise this morning ... Male Pepperi transporting a tad pack.
Signaling the beginning of my breeding season for 2014.


----------



## Gamble

New Addition - Oophaga Pumilio 'Pastores' (Shepard Island)


----------



## rigel10

Your additions are amazing! Soon you have to think about starting a frogs business.


----------



## Gamble

rigel10 said:


> Your additions are amazing! Soon you have to think about starting a frogs business.


Thx I appreciate it.
Just wait until you see what I post next weekend!

It's something I've thought about, but with being a full time worker & full time father, I would be hard pressed to find the time to dedicate to that.


----------



## calebrez

Man loving the frogs and tanks you definatly have a frog thumb lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamble

New Additions!

Bluefoot Leucs


----------



## Gamble

Standard/Highland Sirensis


----------



## eazyezcape

Woot! You will love your sirensis.


----------



## Gamble

eazyezcape said:


> Woot! You will love your sirensis.


Sounds good to me!
I'm excited to work with them.


----------



## Gamble




----------



## Gamble




----------



## Gamble




----------



## Dane

Do you plan on keeping the sirensis cooler, or just standard frogroom temps?


----------



## Gamble

Dane said:


> Do you plan on keeping the sirensis cooler, or just standard frogroom temps?


If I had my choice I would keep them cooler ... Unfortunately I had to move & now all of my frogs are in a 2nd floor bedroom (My frogroom was in the basement @ my old house) so keeping them cooler is no longer an option until I move again in a few years.


----------



## Gamble

Here's 2 of the 5


----------



## ZookeeperDoug

Dane said:


> Do you plan on keeping the sirensis cooler, or just standard frogroom temps?


Running a zoo med fogger with cold water has started generation results for me.

I keep the jar in the fridge, and the run it for about an hour each morning. I pull the jar and let it run dry until it auto shuts off, that way later when I reattach the jar the basin fills with cold water.


----------



## Gamble

New Build - Ameerega Bassleri 'Yellow' tank


----------



## Dane

Gamble said:


> New Build - Ameerega Bassleri 'Yellow' tank


What kind of moss?


----------



## Gamble

Not sure.
I got it from Mike Novy.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamble

2014 Breeding Season has begun!

New Tadpoles:
(5) Orange Pepperi
(1) Pampa Hermosa Benedicta


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
(1) Pampa Hermosa Benedicta


----------



## Gamble

New Understory arrivals for 2014.

Ameerega Bassleri 'Yellow'


----------



## rigel10

What beautiful frogs! Congrats


----------



## markpulawski

Hope those bassleri aren't near your bedroom, or where you watch tv....or talk to other people, thy can be really loud frogs that once they start calling don't really want to stop. Great colors, I am sure they will do well for, mine bred like crazy in a 29 gallon tank.
Nice pick up on the Sirensis, they don't really need to be kept cooler, they will readily breed at mid to upper 70's and even in to the low 80's......these guys either breed really well or are a huge challenge and won't breed at all, I have had more than 1 group that would fit each description. I hope you end up with a group of the former....if you do remember that great deal on the pastores you got.


----------



## Dendro Dave

markpulawski said:


> Hope those bassleri aren't near your bedroom, or where you watch tv....or talk to other people, thy can be really loud frogs that once they start calling don't really want to stop. Great colors, I am sure they will do well for, mine bred like crazy in a 29 gallon tank.
> Nice pick up on the Sirensis, they don't really need to be kept cooler, they will readily breed at mid to upper 70's and even in to the low 80's......these guys either breed really well or are a huge challenge and won't breed at all, I have had more than 1 group that would fit each description. I hope you end up with a group of the former....if you do remember that great deal on the pastores you got.


That's for sure... My blacks used to like calling just before lights out or even later... and then again in the morning. The viv they were in is against the wall that separates my living room from my bedroom... *MISTAKE *


----------



## markpulawski

Nick are the pepperi really loud, I assume they would be similar to the bassleri in calling? blue foots....st sirensis wow nice couple additions.


----------



## Gamble

Actually, my current frog room IS my bedroom lol ...

None of my Ameerega bother me too much with calling.
It's very sporadic. Some days they call for awhile & other days I don't hear a peep. (No pun intended).
The Bassleri & Pepperi are basically the same call. They can be loud but i guess loud is all a matter of opinion.

Even my Trivs, which are supposedly annoyingly loud, aren't that bad.

My pums call more than anything else. 

But that's ok. I enjoy the music.

(PS. I hear you Mark ;-))


----------



## Gamble

Speaking of Trivs ... look what I found this morning:








BOOM ... TADPACK!


----------



## Gamble

Some observations & discoveries today ... 

Orange Pepperi carrying around a huge tadpack today ... 









Pretty sure this one is a female.
Nice & Gravid. Will hopefully have some breeding soon.









Pastores are finally breeding. 
Haven't seen the females ... but found these in the leaf litter today.


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
(3) Baja Huallaga Trivittata
(10) Orange Pepperi
(6) CRARC Vittatus


----------



## Gamble

CRARC Vittatus (w/ tadpack)








Female Vittatus


----------



## Gamble

Highland Lamasi


----------



## Gamble

Baja Huallaga Trivittata


----------



## Gamble

Orange Pepperi


----------



## Gamble

Pampa Hermosa


----------



## Gamble

Bluefoot Leucs


----------



## Gamble

Quinquevittatus


----------



## Gamble

Another clutch found ... looks like a big one!


----------



## rigel10

Nice frogs! Sirensis highland and quinquevittatus have been always in my dreams, but no quinquevittatus here and no good temps for highland.


----------



## scoy

rigel10 said:


> Nice frogs! Sirensis highland and quinquevittatus have been always in my dreams, but no quinquevittatus here and no good temps for highland.


Most people with the highlands that I'he spoke with actually keep them at the same temps as the rest of there collection with good results. So if that the only thing keeping you from them besides the price I'd say go for it.


----------



## Gamble

Saposoa/Black Bassleri


----------



## Gamble

Femoralis


----------



## Dendro Dave

Ok Gamble just start setting aside 4-6 of everything you have that I don't have, and I'll start saving my money, and we'll do one big shipment of like 50+ frogs sometime in the next 5 years


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> Ok Gamble just start setting aside 4-6 of everything you have that I don't have, and I'll start saving my money, and we'll do one big shipment of like 50+ frogs sometime in the next 5 years


Lol. You're funny Dave. I can always count on you for a good laugh.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> Lol. You're funny Dave. I can always count on you for a good laugh.


Ah, but I'm only half joking  ...The next jackpot I hit at the casino, I'll be in touch


----------



## whitethumb

i keep my highlands at the same temps i keep all my ranitomeya and have already gotten eggs.



rigel10 said:


> Nice frogs! Sirensis highland and quinquevittatus have been always in my dreams, but no quinquevittatus here and no good temps for highland.


----------



## whitethumb

nice collection nick!


----------



## Gamble

whitethumb said:


> nice collection nick!


Thx buddy. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gamble

SHARING OBSERVATIONS:

Some things that I've noticed, are:

- When Pepperi roost at night, if the male beats the female to their "spot", he will sit & call for her until she comes & lays next to him.

- I've noticed that my 2.2 has paired off & they only mate with eachother from what I can tell.
(I am NOT attempting to indicate that they are monogamous)

- Also, ive noticed, one pair is the dominant pair out of the 2. 

Just wanted to exchange some ideas/knowledge in regards to behavior observations. 
(I want to make it clear that this solely based on my own personal experiences & observations)


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:

(1) Pampa Hermosa
(7) CRARC Vittatus
(10) Baja Huallaga Trivittata
(2) Orange Pepperi


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> New Tadpoles:
> 
> (1) Pampa Hermosa
> (7) CRARC Vittatus
> (10) Baja Huallaga Trivittata
> (2) Orange Pepperi


I'll give you *atleast* $1 per tad


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> I'll give you *atleast* $1 per tad


Only if I get to hit you in the head with a sledgehammer for every tad you buy


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> Only if I get to hit you in the head with a sledgehammer for every tad you buy


what's your paypal?


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
(3) Pampa Hermosa


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
(4) CRARC Vittatus


----------



## Gamble

New Tadpoles:
(3) Pampa Hermosa tadpoles

New Morphs:
(4) Orange Pepperi


----------



## whitethumb

nice! i've thought about getting some pampa for a while. i just pulled 6 shucushuyacu eggs and 3 sirensis highland eggs!


----------



## Gamble

whitethumb said:


> nice! i've thought about getting some pampa for a while. i just pulled 6 shucushuyacu eggs and 3 sirensis highland eggs!


Congrats! I hope they both do well for you. 

I don't pull any eggs now. I let everything happen on its own & then i pull the tadpoles.


----------



## rigel10

Bennies - Highland = 6-3. 
It is all about the price of the highland which is discussed in another thread these days! 
Congrats, anyway!


----------



## Gamble

Orange Pepperi neomorph. 
(Finger included for size comparison)

Ameerega morph out small in relation to their adult size.

They also morph out fast for a larger sized frog. This one only took 6 wks!
(Which I think could contribute to them being such a small size)

It ironic that a frog morphs out this fast, is so small, and also can take up to 2 yrs to reach maturity & full coloration.

It's the all the different contradictions about this frog that makes me enjoy them as much as I do. 

IMO this genus has the most 'Personality' of all the darts.
(Atleast all of the ones I've worked with over the years)


----------



## Bamaherps.com

Very Nice.


----------



## Nismo95

So what exactly is the noticable difference between shucushuyacu and the pampa hermosa? Is there much pattern difference or just locality? Thats one thing I havnt been able to pinpoint.


----------



## hamz77

Nismo95 said:


> So what exactly is the noticable difference between shucushuyacu and the pampa hermosa? Is there much pattern difference or just locality? Thats one thing I havnt been able to pinpoint.


pampas backs are more of like a dark blue/black where as the shucushuyacu have a light blueish back. This is all i can tell between the two.


----------



## Gamble

hamz77 said:


> pampas backs are more of like a dark blue/black where as the shucushuyacu have a light blueish back. This is all i can tell between the two.


Solid black midsection instead of reticulated pattern.
"Eye Mask" is continuous instead of seperated. 
Pampa are also more reclusive & supposedly harder to breed.

(I would agree with both statements. I RARELY see my Pampa & it took me almost a year to get them breeding)


----------



## Gamble

Shucushuyacu









Pampa Hermosa


----------



## Gamble

New Morphs:
(4) Baja Huallaga Trivittata


----------



## Gamble

'Orangehead/Rood' Pepperi


----------



## Gamble

'Cerro Autana' Leucomelas









'Uyama River' Pumilio


----------



## Gamble

Quinquevittatus


----------



## Gamble

'Pampa Hermosa' Benedicta


----------



## Gamble




----------



## Gamble

CRARC Vittatus


----------



## Gamble

'Uyama River' threesome


----------



## Gamble

Allobates Femoralis


----------



## Jeremy M

WOW, never heard of this locale before... these are just amazing!!



Gamble said:


> 'Uyama River' threesome


----------



## Gamble

Jeremy M said:


> WOW, never heard of this locale before... these are just amazing!!


It has been expressed in the new Pumilio book that Robalo & Uyama River (aka Loma Estrella) are one in the same, just a different collection site.

They are my favorite morph besides Pastores.

They seem to have many different calls as well. Something I've never experienced with other Pums I've kept.


----------



## Gamble

I have a couple clutches in the Vittatus, Orange Pepperi & Baja Huallaga Triv tanks; i just haven't had time to pull anything lately, so I do not know what those numbers are.

New Morphs:
(2) Orange Pepperi
(4) Baja Huallaga Trivs
(1) Pampa Hermosa
(1) Vittatus

I have alot more due to morph out in the very near future.


----------



## dgibbons1

Your frogs are all so great Nick. I especially love the Pampas, cant wait to own my own someday. Also you 'Cerro Autana' Leucomelas have caught my eye can you tell me some about them are the similar to standard and spotted leucs?


----------



## Gamble

dgibbons1 said:


> Your frogs are all so great Nick. I especially love the Pampas, cant wait to own my own someday. Also you 'Cerro Autana' Leucomelas have caught my eye can you tell me some about them are the similar to standard and spotted leucs?


Thanks for the compliments Derek!
(And thx for checking out my thread).

'Cerro Autana' are the morph known as Bluefoots. 
They are a smaller size. Believed to be much more seasonal than Standards & harder to breed.

They were brought in by Sean Stewart in 2011(?) I believe.
There were only a handful offered to the public & very few of those have survived thus far. They are fairly difficult to find & command a high price. ($300ea).


----------



## Gamble

Ameerega Trivittata 'Greenback'


----------



## Dendro Dave

OK Gamble, its been months with little to no activity on the forum till today, so I think it is time for an update here


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> OK Gamble, its been months with little to no activity on the forum till today, so I think it is time for an update here


Nothing to update yet sir. I'm working on trying to get back some of my frogs that are at a friends house.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> Nothing to update yet sir. I'm working on trying to get back some of my frogs that are at a friends house.


Ah, it sounded like in late may early June you were gonna be drowning in frogs. Hope they're all OK.

I'm now operating a dart frog rescue center, so I can take in excess frogs that might end up homeless and selling crack on the streets for just a few springtails. Charity is welcome


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> Ah, it sounded like in late may early June you were gonna be drowning in frogs. Hope they're all OK.
> 
> I'm now operating a dart frog rescue center, so I can take in excess frogs that might end up homeless and selling crack on the streets for just a few springtails. Charity is welcome


Yea it's easy to do when you have multiple tanks of Ameerega & they're dropping off 15-20 tads at a time.
Was never home to properly take care of everything ... but life is slowing back down now finally.


----------



## FroggyKnight

I'm happy to hear that you're getting the frogs back together. Your collection is very impressive and its always a joy to read through this thread. I appreciate the time you put in to keeping us updated and I can't wait for some more pics! 

Happy frogging!

John


----------



## Gamble

FroggyKnight said:


> I'm happy to hear that you're getting the frogs back together. Your collection is very impressive and its always a joy to read through this thread. I appreciate the time you put in to keeping us updated and I can't wait for some more pics!
> 
> Happy frogging!
> 
> John


Thx John. I appreciate the kind words.
My collection is going to be missing alot of what I had before due to selling some of it ... but I'm sure I'll get some more interesting frogs again.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> Thx John. I appreciate the kind words.
> My collection is going to be missing alot of what I had before due to selling some of it ... but I'm sure I'll get some more interesting frogs again.


*GASP*... You held onto all the Ameerega right?


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> *GASP*... You held onto all the Ameerega right?


No ... some of it got sold. I didn't have any intention of coming back. BUT what's lost is reobtainable; they were the common ones. I'll still have the rarer ones.


----------



## Dendro Dave

Gamble said:


> No ... some of it got sold. I didn't have any intention of coming back. BUT what's lost is reobtainable; they were the common ones. I'll still have the rarer ones.


Oh I didnt know you had planned on leaving us ;( ...but glad you're back. We need you


----------



## Gamble

Dendro Dave said:


> Oh I didnt know you had planned on leaving us ;( ...but glad you're back. We need you


Thx Dave. I appreciate it.


----------



## Gamble

Well it's looking like all of my Ameerega will be coming back home to daddy very soon!

Keep your fingers crossed & stay tuned for updated pictures!


----------



## Azurel

Gamble said:


> Well it's looking like all of my Ameerega will be coming back home to daddy very soon!
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed & stay tuned for updated pictures!


Good enough dinking around.....LoL


----------



## Gamble

Azurel said:


> Good enough dinking around.....LoL


Lol right!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog

Yaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## FroggyKnight

AWESOME!! Good luck with all those froggies 

John


----------



## Gamble

Updated shot of the Femoralis tank.


----------



## Gamble

Ameerega Pepperi 'Orangehead'.
Updated shot of 55g tank.


----------



## Gamble

After a long hiatus, this is my first post in 6 yrs. 

I was debating if I should start a new thread, or continue with this one. In the end, I chose to add onto what I already have here. 

I chose to reenter the hobby, over the Spring. I’ll be posting some pics of my newest builds from the past few months. 

I currently have 7 tanks in total. 

Right now, I am currently keeping:

Oophaga Pumilio ‘Nicky’
Ranitomeya Imitator ‘Nominal/Green’
Dendrobates Leucomelas ‘Cerra Autana/Bluefoots’
Allobates Femoralis (WIKIRI line)
Phyllobates Vittatus (CRARC line)
Ameerega Pepperi ‘Orangehead/Rood’
Ranitomeya Benedicta ‘Pampa Hermosa’


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Building the dream ...


























































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

The tanks ... freshly built/planted. 



































































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Finished Product. 











Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Some frog photos ... 












































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Bluefoot Leucs 











































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Orangehead Pepperi



































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Tijl

Great shots, nice tanks and beautifull frogs!


----------



## minorhero

Wow you came back to the hobby hardcore! Welcome back!


----------



## Gamble

minorhero said:


> Wow you came back to the hobby hardcore! Welcome back!



Thank you gentlemen. 
Go big or go home right?

I actually showed some restraint. 
I was initially planning on building two racks! 
Haha. 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Took these this morning when the males were battling it out. I have a video of them calling, but it doesn’t seem like Tapatalk lets you post videos. 
(If someone knows how, please tell me). 


















Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Bluefoot tad










Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Oophaga Pumilio ‘Nicky’



















































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

New Delivery. 

2.2 Phyllobates Vittatus from Understory. 

The female in the photo looks like she’s going to pop! Lol (I didn’t get a pic of the other one). 



































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Encyclia

That female looks how I feel. Thanks for posting all the pics!

Mark


----------



## Androgynoid

Those vittatus are striking!


----------



## Gamble

Androgynoid said:


> Those vittatus are striking!



They’re really nice in person. 
The orange is a bright metallic color, that doesn’t come across in the pics. 

I feel like the marbling on the arms is more apparent vs old lines as well. 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## ralph_moore84

They look amazing


----------



## Lucano

Gamble said:


> Took these this morning when the males were battling it out. I have a video of them calling, but it doesn’t seem like Tapatalk lets you post videos.
> (If someone knows how, please tell me).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nick Gamble
> Gamphibian


You have incredible frogs. What kins of leaf litter do you have in this tank Gamble? Cheers


----------



## Gamble

Lucano said:


> You have incredible frogs. What kins of leaf litter do you have in this tank Gamble? Cheers



Thank you. I appreciate it. 

I use a mix of Live Oak, Southern Magnolia, and Dwarf Magnolia leaf litter. 

I layer them in. 
Sprinkle a light layer of oak on the substrate. 
Then a layer of southern. Little bit of oak. 
Dwarf on top. And another light sprinkle of oak. 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

New Arrivals. 
Ameerega Trivitatta ‘Orange/Red’


















































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Ah oooga ah oooga (fire alarm sound). Great looking frogs


----------



## Gamble

fishingguy12345 said:


> Ah oooga ah oooga (fire alarm sound). Great looking frogs


Thank you sir. 
Much appreciated! 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Company


----------



## Gamble

Some updated tank shots, with a few months growth. The moss is finally starting to grow in. 



































































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

New Additions. 
So happy to be able to work with these again. 

Allobates Zaparo. (WIKIRI line)





















































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Ooooh! Gorgeous frogs. Rarely see these talked about.


----------



## Gamble

fishingguy12345 said:


> Ooooh! Gorgeous frogs. Rarely see these talked about.


Yeah. The old lines are essentially gone from the hobby. (due to their easily stressed disposition). 
I’m looking forward to getting these going, and helping to reestablish them back into the hobby. 
(Hopefully). 

I believe these are a different locale than the old lines, as it does not appear that they have the yellow flash marks. (From the Rio Napo basin)  Based on my research, I think these originate from the northeast Puyo region. 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Dendrobates Azureus 











































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Ameerega Bassleri ‘Chrome/Sisa’











































Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

An update:

I shut down my frog room as of the 1st. 
Gonna try to stretch out the dry season until February. 

This is what I ended up with for my first season back. (Partial season anyways). 

(8) - Green Imitator tads
(1) - Bluefoot Leuc tad.
(Had 5 clutches from these guys. All of the eggs went bad except this one tad. Lol)

Kinda feeling like a fish out of water, since I haven’t done this in a long time. (Dry season) Lol 
(And I’ve never used these tanks before ... I have InSitus)

So what I did was empty all of the ponds, film canisters. Etc. 

I covered up the rear vent 100%, and left the top front vents open. (And the main front vents obviously). I’ve reduced my misting down to 2x/day @ 7sec each. (My wet season was 4x/day @ 15 sec each). 
_I was considering changing my wet season to 2x/day @ 20sec each, but that would require me to reduce my misting to once a week, for that to be effective. No?_

I’m assuming that my tanks are getting pretty dry, considering my moss is starting to change colors. 
(Lighter greens/yellows), and I’m not seeing my frogs as much & not hearing them call nearly as often. 

My hope is that this will be enough to distinguish the difference between seasons for the frogs, and really get them going once I start their wet season. 
I guess I’ll find out soon enough. 
(My place gets super dry in the winter. Like static electricity everywhere kind of dry. I’m just concerned to reducing misting to once a week, like I would in other tanks due to this, and the already increased ventilation on these tanks ... I’m still figuring everything out)

I’m open to hearing other people’s thoughts on this subject. 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.

(Not sure if color variations are translating to the photos or not)


----------



## Tijl

Your idea seems fine to me. You could always hand mist if you think they need a litlle extra.

I always keep a low amount of water in my drainage gutters during dry season. If the frogs realy need some water they are always able to find some.


----------



## Gamble

Tijl said:


> Your idea seems fine to me. You could always hand mist if you think they need a litlle extra.
> 
> I always keep a low amount of water in my drainage gutters during dry season. If the frogs realy need some water they are always able to find some.


I was actually considering maybe only shutting them down for a month or so. (Until December), and booting them back up. I haven’t decided yet. 
(Solely bc as you can see, it’s not like they’ve been breeding a lot or anything. Haha)

The only frogs that still even call are the Femoralis, and the Pepperi occasionally. I haven’t heard a peep from the rest of my frogs. Even the Imitators surprisingly. 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Tijl

I always give a dry season from november/december to januari/februari but only for my breeders. I believe it's always beneficial to do.

For younger frog's it doesnt mather much


----------



## Gamble

Tijl said:


> I always give a dry season from november/december to januari/februari but only for my breeders. I believe it's always beneficial to do.
> 
> For younger frog's it doesnt mather much


Agreed. 
That’s when I usually do it as well. 
(Nov - Feb). 

I just haven’t done it in this apartment, with these tanks; so it’s uncharted territory for me currently. 

It seems like these tanks dry out super quick, coupled with the lack of humidity in my home, and no real breeding to speak of ... that’s why I was considering reducing the break. (Just for this season. It would be back to the standard 3 months come next dry season). 

I just haven’t decided yet if I will shorten it, and what would be the minimum amount of time to do so and still be effective. That’s what Idk yet. 


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Tijl

I think it would be a good idea to shorten the dry period if you want to play it safe. It is probably the best time to experiment for you and know how your tanks/environment reacts since everything is still new.


----------



## Gamble

Zaparo tadpoles











Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Tijl

Awesome!


----------



## Gamble

Tijl said:


> Awesome!


Thanks man. Didn’t take long at all! Lol

Happy to be able to offer some new Zaparo to the US hobby .  


Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Just got another tank put together. 
Red Trivs going in this one. (55g)
(There’s some moss & plants that need to grow in yet). 












Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Some froglet shots




























Nick Gamble
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

It’s almost time. 

Cleveland Frog Co.
Coming soon! 











- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Gamble said:


> It’s almost time.
> 
> Cleveland Frog Co.
> Coming soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Nick Gamble -
> Cleveland Frog Co.


Woot! This looks to be an amazing development


----------



## Gamble

fishingguy12345 said:


> Woot! This looks to be an amazing development


Ha. Hopefully! 
I appreciate it. 

I’m looking forward to the adventure. 

- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

www.clevelandfrogcompany.com
Opening Soon!

Instagram:
cleveland.frog.company


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Gamble said:


> www.clevelandfrogcompany.com
> Opening Soon!
> 
> Instagram:
> cleveland.frog.company
> 
> 
> - Nick Gamble -
> Cleveland Frog Co.


Nice. I followed you on instagram


----------



## Gamble

Couldn’t get good lighting on them, but here’s some new arrivals. 

(2.2) Epipedobates Darwinwallacei ‘Yumbo’


























- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Whoa! Gorgeous!


----------



## FroggerFrog

Gamble said:


> Couldn’t get good lighting on them, but here’s some new arrivals.
> 
> (2.2) Epipedobates Darwinwallacei ‘Yumbo’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Nick Gamble -
> Cleveland Frog Co.


Darwinwallacei is my dream frog! So jealous!


----------



## Gamble

FroggerFrog said:


> Darwinwallacei is my dream frog! So jealous!


They’re pretty awesome. 

Love the colors. Call is nice, and their mannerisms are different than other thumbnails. 

Looking forward to working with these. 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

FroggerFrog said:


> Darwinwallacei is my dream frog! So jealous!


Considering your statement, I’m assuming you have knowledge on them? 

I’ve been researching these for awhile now, and it seems there is almost zero information out there, aside from basic information on a site or two. 

Even in my books, and the vast collection I have, they are only mentioned in maybe two of them, and again, the information is limited, and nothing on breeding. 

I’m assuming that these breed more like other Epipedobates vs Ranitomeya (terrestrial) thumbnails. (Even though their call sounds like Imitators. Ironic). 

Am I assuming correctly? 
(This is part of the reason I wanted them: no information. I’m looking forward to the challenge of figuring them out). 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## FroggerFrog

Gamble said:


> Considering your statement, I’m assuming you have knowledge on them?
> 
> I’ve been researching these for awhile now, and it seems there is almost zero information out there, aside from basic information on a site or two.
> 
> Even in my books, and the vast collection I have, they are only mentioned in maybe two of them, and again, the information is limited, and nothing on breeding.
> 
> I’m assuming that these breed more like other Epipedobates vs Ranitomeya (terrestrial) thumbnails. (Even though their call sounds like Imitators. Ironic).
> 
> Am I assuming correctly?
> (This is part of the reason I wanted them: no information. I’m looking forward to the challenge of figuring them out).
> 
> 
> - Nick Gamble -
> Cleveland Frog Co.


I’ve talked to @Chris Miller and he’s worked with them. He’s taught me a bit about them!

Here’s a little bit from Chris:
“I think they are comparable to the more common Epipedobates now that we've established the original imports and are working with CB groups that we produced here. Getting frogs from Wikiri can be a little tricky. It's way better than importing from Europe used to be, but the process is really stressful on the frogs and it shows in the time it can take them to get established. I know more people must have gotten them, but there hasn't been a lot of breeding success.



Also, the babies are a bit smaller than tricolors and anthonyi so they definitely need springtails to start. However they do grow quickly and take melanogster as a staple much faster than a similarly sized baby pumilo.”


----------



## Chris Miller

They are great frogs. We’ve let ours transport their clutches to little cups of water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345

Nick, you should check out the DN magazine. They had some articles on Epipedobates and touched on this species. 










See this thread:
Dendroboard


----------



## FroggerFrog

fishingguy12345 said:


> Nick, you should check out the DN magazine. They had some articles on Epipedobates and touched on this species.
> 
> View attachment 298439
> 
> 
> See this thread:
> Dendroboard


Not just him. I’ll take 200,000!


----------



## Gamble

FroggerFrog said:


> Getting frogs from Wikiri can be a little tricky. It's way better than importing from Europe used to be, but the process is really stressful on the frogs and it shows in the time it can take them to get established.


This is the part that stood out to me. 
Obviously mine came from WIKIRI. 
I have them QT’d in 190oz containers. 
(Individually of course). 
The males have been calling nonstop since I’ve gotten them. Haven’t seen the females though. 

That sentence has me worried though. 
I hope they do ok until I get their permanent tank built. I’ll have to keep an eye on them. 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

fishingguy12345 said:


> Nick, you should check out the DN magazine. They had some articles on Epipedobates and touched on this species.
> 
> View attachment 298439
> 
> 
> See this thread:
> Dendroboard


I’ll have to check them out. 
I actually have all of those. 
Didn’t notice anything of significance in the past though, I’ll have to go back and reread it. 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## FroggerFrog

Gamble said:


> This is the part that stood out to me.
> Obviously mine came from WIKIRI.
> I have them QT’d in 190oz containers.
> (Individually of course).
> The males have been calling nonstop since I’ve gotten them. Haven’t seen the females though.
> 
> That sentence has me worried though.
> I hope they do ok until I get their permanent tank built. I’ll have to keep an eye on them.
> 
> 
> - Nick Gamble -
> Cleveland Frog Co.


Don’t be worried! Just let them settle in! I bet your females are in there, just are settling in.

My female Santa Isabel is and was skittish since I got her. Something bothers her and I can’t quite put my finger on it. I’m monitoring her process and hopefully in a year or so, it fades away.


----------



## Gamble

Oh I know they’re in there. Lol. 
After 15 yrs, I’ve learned 99.9% of the time they are fine. That first year was an experience though. Lol

Even still, I’m sure you will agree that it can still be difficult to fight the urge to check. Haha. 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

fishingguy12345 said:


> Nick, you should check out the DN magazine. They had some articles on Epipedobates and touched on this species.


I looked at mine. It was just a basic drive by of topic. A paragraph or two. That’s it. 


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Time for another rack! 











- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## Gamble

Some photos I took while messing around with my macro lens. 



























































- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------



## fishingguy12345

Nice! What species are the tadpoles?


----------



## Gamble

fishingguy12345 said:


> Nice! What species are the tadpoles?


Green Imitators. 

All my tanks, and they are the only ones breeding for me lately.  


- Nick Gamble -
Cleveland Frog Co.


----------

